# Guess Im done with MTBing



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling. 

Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed. 

Bike for sale, moving on.

Yes, this is a sad bastard post haha. Hate my life right now


----------



## bswang (Nov 1, 2021)

ebike?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you should wear this shirt on your rides. if the reviews are anything to go by, you'll become the most popular person on the ride and you'll get laid every night.

Amazon.com: The Mountain Men's Three Wolf Moon Short Sleeve Tee : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Its your life, but you might want to figure out how to enjoy doing things by yourself, even if you dont ride bikes, it’s just a really important skill.

I’d rather ride alone or with my dogs, it’s less complicated and more peaceful; group rides are kinda stressful.

Best place to sell your bike is on Pinkbike.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Funny how life is, when you are young we are pushing people away because we have too many friends. As we get older it gets increasingly difficult to make friends. 
You could try road biking if you need close connections. Those guys ride close together and socialize more


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my main reasons biking is to get away from everybody else.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Well that sucks. I took 8+ years off and just recently bought a new bike. I still know a few stragglers that still ride from a big group I used to ride with. Anyway our big group had all ages, including 60+ years of age. We all would do trips out west together. Every week together. Our local community still does group rides as you are doing. But we would only really hang out together during the ride day. Don’t think I ever called any of them to just hang out. Like you, I have my small nitch of friends, none of which bike. No biggie to me. I know I can reach out to the local community riders and join a ride.
Maybe try getting some numbers and reach out to them to ride on non group days. It can open up for additional hanging out that may not be bike related.
Riding with others is fun and nice if you’re not familiar with a trail, plus there’s a safety aspect to having another rider. But riding solo isn’t bad either. Just me myself and B “I” K E.
Good luck.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Yeah, the problem with being the only still-active member of your circle of friends is that it just gets worse. I solo on both MTB and snowboard, because my friends have all taken up golf, and the last thing I need is another time-sucker.


----------



## ckspeed (May 25, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. Nothing wrong riding solo. For me, I can ride at my comfy level without playing catchup with young riders.

I'm over 50 and just finally convince the wife to mountain biking. Although both my wife and daughter do not ride fast but at least they are enjoying mountain biking.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I ride quite a bit, and rarely is it a social event! Competing with other riders isn’t a “thing” for me anymore. Riding with others with similar goals is fun, and I welcome it, but not something that happens every time out. 
MTBing should be something you can do, enjoy, and keep yourself as young as possible for the long haul. I gave up running because I knew it would end my life of activity. Now it is low impact activities (some snowboarding) that keep me active.
I hope you are just looking for some support from the MTB community…..Don’t sell your bike!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Cater to your inner misanthrope. I'm a grumpy old fart and dig riding alone.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

DennisT said:


> Yeah, the problem with being the only still-active member of your circle of friends is that it just gets worse. I solo on both MTB and snowboard, because my friends have all taken up golf, and the last thing I need is another time-sucker.


Lol. Golf? Been there done that. Golf sucks. Sorry. And yes I shot low to mid 80s as a weekend warrior. But it was a 5-6 hour day because courses are packed and most people suck bad at it. As you said, I have plenty of time sucking hobbies to keep me busy. Others I enjoy way too much.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Tallboy723 said:


> Lol. Golf? Been there done that. Golf sucks. Sorry. And yes I shot low to mid 80s as a weekend warrior. But it was a 5-6 hour day because courses are packed and most people suck bad at it. As you said, I have plenty of time sucking hobbies to keep me busy. Others I enjoy way too much.


Like anything, it’s all about what you make of it.

Some of the best times I’ve ever had with family and friends have been on a golf course.

My brother and I have almost perfectly opposite schedules, the few afternoons we schedule to get to spend time together on the course every year are highlights of my year.

Golf and mountain biking have a place in my life. I personally make mountain biking the priority as I tend to enjoy it more and it’s healthier for me. But I also love to spend quality time on a nice golf course.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Riding Solo has it's perks.
Timeline, Distance, Terrain, Speed, Choices. Overall pure Freedom!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow. 

I'd say 75% of all riders I see on the trails are solo. It's a blessing.

Anyways, there are group rides out of shops and what not you could join one. 

GL


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

On the next group ride, show up with a cooler full of ice cold beer. Maybe even bring a grill with some dogs, sausages, and burgers. Get some bangin tunes going on your stereo. I GUARANTEE you that people will come on over to you when they smell that meat getting grilled up nice. Once they come over then you can graciously open the cooler, chug a beer, spit that dog right in their face and tell them all to **** off!


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Screw riding with people anyways. Don't be the next in your group to give something up. Plus if you ride alone, you can tell people that you do the most epic **** and there won't be any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Rent an ebike for one day. You will be back…


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Scott O said:


> On the next group ride, show up with a cooler full of ice cold beer. Maybe even bring a grill with some dogs, sausages, and burgers. Get some bangin tunes going on your stereo. I GUARANTEE you that people will come on over to you when they smell that meat getting grilled up nice. Once they come over then you can simply chug a beer, spit that dog right in their face and tell them all to **** off!


Should he make several, highly inappropriate, “wiener” jokes with the sausages and hotdogs first?

asking for a friend…


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

finding people at the same level in an activity AND who you get along with outside the activity are few and far between. use the biking groups for the riding motivation and gear geek out, then spend time with you friends that don't bike.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Social at the trailhead, solo on the trail. I despise group rides personally.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I get the feeling a lot (most?) of the regulars on this forum ride alone a lot of the time. If you want to ride a lot then you have to get used to going alone when the time permits. Biking can be a social activity but really it's an individual sport that you can do in close proximity to other individuals.

I read that pickle ball is the most rapidly growing sport and it sounds like it's super social.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I’m sorry…all I got was “bike for sale “.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

I'm the opposite. I've always ended up enjoying sports that none of my friends liked- surfing, skateboarding, biking. I do a have a friend or two that I can talk into an occasional bike packing trip, but mostly I ride alone. I enjoy my time in the woods and I often see wildlife that would be scared off by a big group. Time on the bike is "my" time that I can spend as I please. Easy ride, hard ride, short ride, long ride, it's all up to me. Bike time is my mental health time. I ride alone. And I like it.


----------



## Smartattack (8 mo ago)

Grindup said:


> occasional bile packing trip



🫣


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Smartattack said:


> 🫣


oops I'll fix that LOL


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> I’m sorry…all I got was “bike for sale “.


Yup, the guy ain’t interested in riding, he wants to make friends … biking is probably the least social sport I’ve ever done.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I often ride alone. It isn’t as fun as it would be with a best friend, but it is still fun.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

My friend circle has dwindled over the years. I often ride solo but would be nice to have 1-2 others to ride with more frequently. There are MANY Meetups for MTBs- consider that. Also, ebike Meetups are taking off. I dod not ride much (at all) in groups anymore. I liked them since meeting new people was often interesting. As I got older, people drifted away and I got slower.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Sanchofula said:


> Yup, the guy ain’t interested in riding, he wants to make friends … biking is probably the least social sport I’ve ever done.


Are you interested in going and F'ing yourself? Feel free to do so, dick.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Join some riding groups. 

I am not a huge fan of Facebook but I use it to join all sorts of biking groups. Have met some cool people on there. I am over 50 and don’t really like to ride solo much anymore. I push it harder than I prob should and just don’t like the idea of laying out in the woods unconscious and alone.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Colo Springs E said:


> Are you interested in going and F'ing yourself? Feel free to do so, dick.


I wonder why nobody will ride with you?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Zero to Sixty in 3 seconds.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I wonder why nobody will ride with you?


well that escalated quickly. 😂

OP - sounds like you might be going through a tough spot. Best of luck to you. I think keeping a positive attitude is always helpful.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Bassmantweed said:


> well that escalated quickly. 😂
> 
> OP - sounds like you might be going through a tough spot. Best of luck to you. I think keeping a positive attitude is always helpful.



Yeah. Dude probably just lost half the people who were trying to be helpful/supportive.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

Friends??? Who has friends??? I have 2 dogs, wife and 2 kids and that is enough. Might get another dog, but in no way will get another human! Ride solo and enjoy what little time we have. Now if I can figure out a way to get the dumbass hikers with airpods in out of my way!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I will say that the few group rides I did were the most fun ever. They were all set up in this forum. One was a Colorado Tuner Homer Gathering. The other two were the annual Kenosha Pass ride. In fact, I believe it was 2005 or 2006 when I came from Kansas City to join up. Sure, I was pathetically slow but it made the others feel even faster. Those were the days I was social.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Solo with a 10mg gummy here!


----------



## Nonobear (11 mo ago)

wayold said:


> Cater to your inner misanthrope. I'm a grumpy old fart and dig riding alone.


And stay off my lawn!.....

To the OP,

I'm 47, if I'm not riding with my family I'm alone. I enjoy the alone time. Lots of reflection time. I've found as I get older, I don't waste my time chasing people who are supposed friends. No time nor interest in games. I don't care as much about what others think. You don't like me, take a hike. 
I have one amazing friend and my best friend, my wife. That's pretty much it. I'm about quality not quantity. I'm not saying I'm not open to meeting new people just if it works out great if it doesn't no big deal. Don't quit riding. Go out there and enjoy the nature, take time to take it all in.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

hoolie said:


> Zero to Sixty in 3 seconds.


Has potential for going full-Jeff. I'm going to wait.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Each additional friend = one more human-shaped package of expectations, pettiness, opinions you're not interested in hearing, neediness, attention requirements, and other stupid responsibilities that prevent you from keeping your life as simple and stress-free as possible. That's what happens the vast majority of the time anyway. I've had one great friend for the last 15 years, and one is the perfect number. Aside from that I have the wife and kids/step-kids, which are truly wonderful people I enjoy spending time with and I would consider them friends if they weren't family. 

OP, hope you find what you are looking for, or are able to learn to embrace and enjoy solo activities. I wouldn't be so hasty to sell the bike. Good luck.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

BadgerOne said:


> Each additional friend = one more human-shaped package of expectations, pettiness, opinions you're not interested in hearing, neediness, attention requirements, and other stupid responsibilities that prevent you from keeping your life as simple and stress-free as possible. That's what happens the vast majority of the time anyway. I've had one great friend for the last 15 years, and one is the perfect number. Aside from that I have the wife and kids/step-kids, which are truly wonderful people I enjoy spending time with and I would consider them friends if they weren't family.
> 
> OP, hope you find what you are looking for, or are able to learn to embrace and enjoy solo activities. I wouldn't be so hasty to sell the bike. Good luck.


I used to have an equation for this! Essentially, for each hour of ride time every additional HSO adds 5min.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

OP, this feels much bigger than just biking. I hope you get the support you need. I know I tend to pull away in times like that, but you should reach out to friends and family and let them know how you're doing..


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

When I started riding it was very much a social thing. In our friend group we all bought bikes at the same time, rode on a daily basis and even joined our local races to push ourselves further. It was like a little club and it was a lot of fun.

Nowadays we are older, have spouses and kids, adult responsibilities, etc, and we ride as a group much less frequently (maybe once a year if that?)

Although I originally associated riding as a social activity, it grew into an hobby that I enjoy on personal physical and mental level. The majority of my rides are now solo, and I'm perfectly content with that. I still have some social rides with other riders but even those are not super social unless we are resting at a trail fork or want to complain while pushing our bikes up a steep climb.

People ride for various reasons. Most ride for fun or enjoyment. If you're not enjoying it, it's fine to give it up. If you're riding for social reasons, it's more to manage and will take more effort and work. 

TLDR: You do you, if you're having fun, keep riding.


----------



## Clyde Ride (Jun 7, 2019)

I love to ride. I haven't found that whether someone's with me or not really affects that.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Synchronized swimming.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you should give it some more time. I took 6 years off and came back last year and I never really made any friends when I was active mostly rode with family. Well I found a group late last year and the age range in my group is pretty big. I'm the youngest in my early 30s and the oldest is 67 and the median age is probably late 40s early 50s and we all have a blast even went on a few trips with each other this year.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

None of my family or friends are into mountain biking so I ride solo. I'm perfectly content with that. I can ride at a pace that's comfortable for me, push it when I feel like pushing it, ride as far as I feel like riding, and I always come back home in a much better frame of mind. If I come across some people who invite me to ride with them, I'm down for riding with the group.


----------



## fredman1085 (10 mo ago)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't quit. Just learn to appreciate being by yourself. I used to ride regularly with a good/great group when I was younger but over the years, I dropped out. Now I'm older, got an e-bike so I don't have to walk every climb but no of my friends ride anymore. So, I go out by myself, every single ride and I really enjoy it. My pace, my schedule, my decision on trails to ride. It's the same dirt biking for me. I enjoy my alone time I guess, it's never bothered me but many people are much more sociable than I.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

To me biking is a solitary thing - nothing like sunny woods with not a soul around to clear my head and enjoy the ride.
My family does not like biking in any way shape or form and I do not have any friends, only business associates and partners and I do not spend my free time with them more than I have to.

Also what I do for a living involves a lot of talking and meeting people so in my free time I am 200% antisocial and do not want to talk or see anyone.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

ElTortoise said:


> None of my family or friends are into mountain biking so I ride solo. I'm perfectly content with that. I can ride at a pace that's comfortable for me, push it when I feel like pushing it, ride as far as I feel like riding, and I always come back home in a much better frame of mind. If I come across some people who invite me to ride with them, I'm down for riding with the group.


Exactly how I feel, although I am even more antisocial, I don't care for group rides.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I will just chime in, biking is a mostly me time, solo affair. The exception is riding with my son, as it is a bond for us. We chat on the drive to and from wherever we are riding, but don’t spend much time chatting on rides.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have participated in a few groups since I started biking in 1996, i have mostly enjoyed solo rides ever since the start. Not to say preferring groups is wrong. Love what you do, find balance, take a break if needed.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Ask about local trail building. Right now is one of the best times of the year for it. That's a much better way of socialising and you're doing a good thing for the community.

Along with the weekly slogfest, every few weeks the group I ride with does an all day ride somewhere really good. There's a bit of travelling involved and it's usually a long ride and pretty difficult from a physical and technical perspective. You feel like you've been to war with each other. That's when you start making real friends.


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


I've not read all the replies but I'm confident many will tell you there are benefits and drawbacks in riding with friends or alone. 

The social aspect is wonderful for one's well being I can't deny. But some of my best rides have been alone, just on familiar trails and being outside enjoying everything about riding.

Don't deny yourself that experience, and who knows, you might just stumble upon a like minded group and hook up. 

I hope you keep riding.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for warning though please don't sell off bike


----------



## thedudefrommexico (3 mo ago)

Look into E-bikes. That's what I'm doing. I'm just getting back into it and I know I can't ride like I did when I was younger.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Sanchofula said:


> Its your life, but you might want to figure out how to enjoy doing things by yourself, even if you dont ride bikes, it’s just a really important skill.


This, over and over again. Yes, we're social animals, but there is a ton to be said for being comfortable with who you are and what you want.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.


Personally, I’d prefer a smaller group with more focus riding than “socializing”. I’m going with a group today and I’m not looking forward to it honestly. I will go earlier to do my thing a bit before the group gets there. An invite from another old guy - come ride up here sometime. Not that SK has “Bring Cash” level riding, but you’re welcome to come when biking is in season (I don’t like riding in -40f 😉)


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

The only reason I ride with others is in case I go splat


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

wayold said:


> Cater to your inner misanthrope. I'm a grumpy old fart and dig riding alone.


You (and others in here) are my spirit animal.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Here’s my take…..if you’re riding just to socialize, you are missing the whole point of riding. You can socialize anytime. Nothing like being in the woods on a finely tuned bike enjoying nature.

Out of all of the great responses and encouragement here, the only one the OP responded to was to tell someone to fock themselves. I don’t think he appreciated any help offered. Let him ride off into the sunset and free up some trail space


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Tallboy723 said:


> Lol. Golf? Been there done that. Golf sucks. Sorry. And yes I shot low to mid 80s as a weekend warrior. But it was a 5-6 hour day because courses are packed and most people suck bad at it. As you said, I have plenty of time sucking hobbies to keep me busy. Others I enjoy way too much.


The only time golf has sucked for me is when I had a bad slice that wouldn't go away and the time I shot 85 with 46 putts. Go ahead and laugh- I did. 

The solution for being forced to deal with people who are slow because they truly suck is to find different courses. There's always someplace that doesn't have a lot of them because the course is too difficult for them and even they have a limit for bad scoring. They may be OK with shooting 100, but 120 is pretty insulting.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Riding solo is the best. You concentrate on riding and the trail versus trying to carry on a conversation with someone else. Save the social time to the parking lot before or after the riding.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

The guy said he didn’t want to, or for him it’s not as fun to ride alone. I think there have been enough posttelling him to change.

How about suggestions that might help him if he’s just not comfortable riding alone????


----------



## superiorracksystems (7 mo ago)

Wow, I never thought of MTBing as a social activity- it's just me vs the trail. I could care less if I am slower than others, or quicker for that matter. I'm 56 and absolutely love it. I hope I can crush it for another 30 years.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

When you're alone, you're never really alone.


----------



## mnpikey (Sep 18, 2017)

Cycling really isn't a social activity. Especially mountain biking where you are riding single file. Gravel and road riding it is also hard to talk while riding at times.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bassmantweed said:


> How about suggestions that might help him if he’s just not comfortable riding alone????


Example?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm 56. I have enjoyed some form of bicycle riding most of my life. I got into mtb because I thought it would be something I would enjoy doing that also constitutes a workout. And that proved to be true.

I ride when I can, which means not very planned out, especially during the week. Work from home has made it pretty easy to catch a spontaneous solo ride "whenever." 

That said, I have made some riding buddies just by striking up conversations about bikes or problems on the trails and at the trailheads. Most of them are pretty equivalent skill/fitness levels. One buddy I made right here on the forum by offering help to a noob. I haven't obtained detailed bios on any of them, but I think most are about 10 years younger than I.

I enjoy those rides and they do push me a little bit in terms of speed and tackling things I might not otherwise.

I have joined group rides with somewhat less success. It seems like most groups already kind of know each other or have already fallen into "groups" or "cliques." And, those are the kind of rides where you are liable to be on someone's back wheel or they on yours and that can add a level of distraction that's not entirely pleasant. And, skill/speed mismatches can be a bummer.

I'd say keep at it, mostly solo. Maybe glom onto some small groups that seem to be of equivalent skill/speed level. I'm not the most social guy in the world, so if I can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

That's a pretty sad rant. I'm 73 and can't keep up with younger groups too so I ride solo. Are you looking for company or a mountain bike ride? 

When I want company, I find a road ride that is geared to how fast I ride and join that. I fine riding in a roadie group of your same level is actually a lot more social than MTB. 

So far, an eBike is of little interest to me. So far. Too much money for too much bike. $8k to $10k for 45 lbs. (if you are lucky) to over 50 lbs. worth of bike? Not yet. (Yes, I've ridden high end eBikes on steep trails.)


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm an older rider. I also find myself riding alone a lot more because while my skills have held up, my speed (which was always slow) has gotten even slower. I like riding by myself...not all the time, but now a lot more of the time. I used to do big group rides, but now if I ride with others, it is with one or two friends only. I still love riding just as much, but now it's a different thing socially. I'm ok with that, beats the alternative imo.


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Mar 9, 2004)

If you like the group you've been riding with, try hosting a post- ride BBQ. It might give you an opportunity to make a stronger connection with some people on the bike and off.

And if that doesn't work, what bike are you selling?


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Nat said:


> Example?


Please re-read post #31 for an example. 

clearly this guy wants to find people to ride with….. maybe you have other ideas


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Shoot, I'm 67 and ride 95% of the time solo. Most of my mtb friends have moved on or away. But I still love mountain biking. I chat with other riders on the trails and then ride at my pace. I love cleaning a technical section where there's several younger riders standing looking for the right line. Puts a big smile on me as I go through. I could never give up being outside, on a trail riding. And it keeps me fit. Keep riding my friend. Solo is better than not at all. See you on the trail.


----------



## jimmy.coggins (8 mo ago)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Hey man - I din't know what you consider old, but I am 61. I always ride solo. I like it. I can set my own pace and pick my way through technical stuff and climbs without worrying about anyone waiting for me. Every couple rides, I usually end up having a great conversation with someone on the trail. It is up to you, but I suggest staying with it. Just ride for the sheer fun of it. And, like someone else said, get yourself a trail dog. Once you get them trained to hop off when there is someone coming, they make great companions. 
All the best.


----------



## Roadie2mtb (Apr 9, 2016)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...





Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Take performance enhancing supplements. Or ask Neil Armstrong for advice!


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Roadie2mtb said:


> Take performance enhancing supplements. Or ask Neil Armstrong for advice!


neil?


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Colo Springs E said:


> Are you interested in going and F'ing yourself? Feel free to do so, dick.


Would you guys please quit trying to help by giving solid advice? The OP clearly wants to wallow in his own misery. He wants to hear that it’s too expensive anyway, too many bugs, too many ebikes trying to run him over, not enough hugging during the ride, blah blah blah. Just everybody go Fock yourself


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bassmantweed said:


> Please re-read post #31 for an example.
> 
> clearly this guy wants to find people to ride with….. maybe you have other ideas


How to make friends... Maybe start by not telling people to go F themselves?

Grumpy old men get to be alone. That's the nature of things.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

bswang said:


> ebike?


I am 74 years young. Gave up trying to keep up with the younger 3-4 riders I typically ride with. Bought an eMTB in 2020. Riding solo is actually satisfying because I'm not in O2 debt the whole ride. And I ride more often. Over a 1-year period 3 of the 4 riders bought eMTBs. We are back together again except for one stubborn holdout who says he won't get an ebike until he's 80. He's 76 now and suffers on the hills. So riding solo can be satisfying when your body isn't stressed with trying to keep up


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Nat said:


> How to make friends...


you don't have to be friends to ride with people and yes you’re correct being an asshole never helps one find riding companions 🧐



Nat said:


> Maybe start by not telling people to go F themselves?
> 
> Grumpy old men get to be alone. That's the nature of things.


Totally agree with you. See post #34. 

Clearly this guy is grumpy. However, as with most threads in this place, the guy comes here to vent and talk about how he doesn’t want to ride alone and all the response he gets revolve around trying to get him to ride alone. 

maybe, just maybe we could post some ideas to help him rather than everyone posting their preferences and questioning him on his.

just a thought - maybe we could be the better person in the conversation. I know I know it’s the Internet……...


----------



## paul c (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a mounting biking association where you live? I’m in Mass and we have NEMBA and there’s always group rides, the people I ride with on them I don’t “hang out” with, I have some of their numbers to reach out about a ride or some bike questions. Most of them I’ve grabbed good after a ride and shot the breeze for a while (better off leaving politics out of any conversation). Most of the rides I see on Facebook though. I work second shift so I always ride solo during the week.


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Bring back the imaginary friend. Just don't get into arguements when people are around like my uncle used to...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> I'm an older rider. I also find myself riding alone a lot more because while my skills have held up, my speed (which was always slow) has gotten even slower. I like riding by myself...not all the time, but now a lot more of the time. I used to do big group rides, but now if I ride with others, it is with one or two friends only. I still love riding just as much, but now it's a different thing socially. I'm ok with that, beats the alternative imo.


At a certain age, hanging with your peers might mean pickle ball (or golf or bowling) or, if you are really lucky, riding a step thru bike on a rail trail.

I also ski a lot. That is one sport that as soon as you take out moguls and parks, the best skiers on the mountain are usually those over 70 because gravity is our friend.


----------



## MARKLSZY (Aug 7, 2017)

I’m 70 and always ride solo. I don’t ride with the young groups anymore for all of the same reason. I look for other antiques to ride with but always come up short mainly because we have no organization. No seniors post any rides on local MTB sites. I live 30 miles north of Philadelphia and there are plenty of “soft” places for slow steady riding which at my vintage is the best I can do. I ride 3 times a week and never plan on retiring from riding because I need the adrenaline rush and the physical and mental challenge. I’ve accepted the possibility of crashing and actually have gotten quite good at it. It’s one of the things I do best. My thought is never quit, never slow down and never give up. And don’t get old.


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

Bassmantweed said:


> neil?


You know, that guy that biked to the moon. Pretty hard to do without PEDs.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Harold said:


> you should wear this shirt on your rides. if the reviews are anything to go by, you'll become the most popular person on the ride and you'll get laid every night.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Mountain Men's Three Wolf Moon Short Sleeve Tee : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


I can vouch for this. My friends and I had a brief encounter with a guy wearing this exact shirt and we still talk about it some 10-12 years later.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Sanchofula said:


> Its your life, but you might want to figure out how to enjoy doing things by yourself, even if you dont ride bikes, it’s just a really important skill.
> 
> I’d rather ride alone or with my dogs, it’s less complicated and more peaceful; group rides are kinda stressful.
> 
> Best place to sell your bike is on Pinkbike.





wayold said:


> Cater to your inner misanthrope. I'm a grumpy old fart and dig riding alone.


Misanthropes are the best riding companions...


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sarguy said:


> When you're alone, you're never really alone.
> 
> View attachment 2002580


A floating head! You don't see that every day.


----------



## ValEs (6 mo ago)

I’m 70. Luckly my only real friend enjoys MTBing too. Though through out my rings days I usually ride solo. Even now I ride mostly solo. I just enjoy it and the health benefits too much. Plus the whole zen things!
Broke my hip in 2018 on a stupid easy section. I’m currently recovering from a concussion, day 9, still hurts. Apple Watch is your friend. (Yes family thinks I should give it up. I’ve never been truly gonzo though I ride at just my limits.
Anyways if you really enjoy biking keep riding. Riding solo you won’t feel the need to keep up yada yada.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bassmantweed said:


> you don't have to be friends to ride with people and yes you’re correct being an asshole never helps one find riding companions 🧐
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have at it. I’ve learned that it’s a waste of time and energy to try to help people who don’t want it. Don’t let me stop you from trying though.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Nat said:


> Have at it. I’ve learned that it’s a waste of time and energy to try to help people who don’t want it. Don’t let me stop you from trying though.


but you’re willing to keep coming back to this post to spend energy on NOT helping him??


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Bassmantweed said:


> but you’re willing to keep coming back to this post to spend energy on NOT helping him??


Dude, he wants listeners not fixers, and the time I’m spending here is purely for me, not him (or anyone else).


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

It’s like a train wreck in progress, you can’t do anything to stop it, but you can’t just look away


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

mtbike52 said:


> Shoot, I'm 67 and ride 95% of the time solo. Most of my mtb friends have moved on or away. But I still love mountain biking. I chat with other riders on the trails and then ride at my pace. I love cleaning a technical section where there's several younger riders standing looking for the right line. Puts a big smile on me as I go through. I could never give up being outside, on a trail riding. And it keeps me fit. Keep riding my friend. Solo is better than not at all. See you on the trail.


I like your comment on cleaning a technical sections in front of the kids. I can appreciate the feeling.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No one around for miles...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Colo Springs E said:


> Are you interested in going and F'ing yourself? Feel free to do so, dick.


Anonymous guy comes to a mountain biking forum, complains about being lonely, makes vague gestures about giving up riding, calls himself sad, and I’m a dick 🤣


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

I like that idea to bring a cooler with drinks. Bring some chairs and get some classic rock going. That would lure me in and i keep to myself. 
I also agree that most people ride alone. I love not hearing people talking after a week of work, kids, and the family. Hearing just about nothing is so healing, I need more of that. 
Last, the people with the most friends go out of their way to be friendly. Maybe, just maybe the issue is actually you. I'm sure you could make friends if you look at how you are approaching the group.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm not old, definitely not young. I ride solo a majority of time due to family commitments and scheduling. Don't give up what you love!


----------



## covrc (Apr 6, 2009)

I’m 65 and been riding about 10 years, LOVE it, I go solo about 80% of the time, the other 20% I ride with a much better rider than me, he is 15 years younger than me. I now ride in ‘Income Protection Mode’ which is basically don’t be reckless. My bike rarely leaves the ground, but have become a killer climber cause I will not descend at crazy speeds or highly technical sections.
Evolve!!.
Keep riding, volunteer for trail building, join NEMBA, find coed no drop rides, start a group of OTH riders (over the hill), there are many people in various stages of recovery from injury or illness who would still love to ride, some people are not recovering but are becoming more ill due to progressive illnesses or disease……helping them keep riding will keep you riding.
Post your interest in riding in CCRCs (continuing care retirement communities); over 55 living centers, senior housing buildings.
If younger riders don’t want you riding with them, they will be glad when you come upon them after wrapping themselves around a tree or are having a mechanical.
My biggest point here is don’t blame them, they're just like we were 30 years ago.
it’s like parenting, it never stops, I am still parenting my kids by modeling how they should be when they are 65.
I‘m not dead yet…..
Live Or Get Out Of The Way.
🚵‍♀️


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

This is so WEIRD to me. I love riding bikes...solo, w/ friends, with a small group, at festivals...I can't even imagine what OP is talking about. I feel like I'm always riding...if people come with, that's cool...if people let me join them, that's cool...if no one is out, no one is available, no one wants me: all of that is cool. It's the act of riding bikes that I love.

I cannot identify with OP.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

covrc said:


> it’s like parenting, it never stops, I am still parenting my kids by modeling how they should be when they are 65…….


Never really thought of this but this is great.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

To the OP:

My personal opinion, and it's worth every penny you paid for it, is that there's something else going on and this is just a symptom. You've got six pages so far of sympathy, suggestions, and yes a couple of jerks. I think once you come out of your funk you'll realize that there's still a lot of opportunity to change things up, make it fresh again, and maybe start to feel like you're progressing again. Possibly the first step is to abandon the zero-sum attitude and start thinking of biking as a personal-best kind of thing.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Sorry to see you go but I do understand how you feel. I'm trying my best to salvage my mountain biking experience. The older I get, the more my military disabilities catch up and make life harder. I sometimes wonder why I'm still alive because I'm always in so much pain. I'm not suicidal or anything but the pain wears me down pretty bad. I want to try every aspect of mountain biking before I can truly say I'm done riding. My Turbo Levo helps me out a ton but it's not exactly legal to ride it everywhere. I do my best to play by the ebike rules until the rules change here in my state. 

Other than that, you should try something new. I've always been an avid motorcyclist and riding my Harley around is very therapeutic. Maybe it's time for you to branch out into something you've always had an interest in trying! 

If mountain biking doesn't work for me long term, then I'll sell my bikes and get a moto trials bike. At least I can ride one on an enclosed trials course or my backyard.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

So what happens when you take up something new and aren't at the level of others? I was off the bike for almost 20 years (I'm in my 60s now). It sucked when I started back up, whether I was solo or in a group. I got in over my head with a few groups (too fast or rode too gnar of stuff). I looked on Facebook and MeetUp and found other riders that were my level. Same with my road biking (roadies are typically elitist compared to mtb). Most close-friend group is sep from my bike-friend group, although there is some overlap. I hope you consider giving it another go.


----------



## Roadie2mtb (Apr 9, 2016)

Bassmantweed said:


> neil?


Lance Armstrong


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Roadie2mtb said:


> Lance Armstrong


Yeah I got it. 🤔


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Your choice- I ended up preferring to ride alone. Had a riding buddy that was into the same style of riding, but we had kids at different times so we don't ride together anymore.

Found a group, but they were very much XC types, all about getting down trail down as fast as possible wheels on the ground. We'd ride past I jump and I'd assume we'd stop and session it some- nope. Just didn't find their style fun.
Maybe whn my friends son is old enough to ride we'll pick it up again.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Are the OP and Sanchofula, just Trolling us? J/K. I think they’re these guys….(and neither of them EVER rides alone)


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Good luck to the OP. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Bassmantweed said:


> Clearly this guy is grumpy. However, as with most threads in this place, the guy comes here to vent and talk about how he doesn’t want to ride alone and all the response he gets revolve around trying to get him to ride alone.


But he clearly hasn’t come here to talk, given his sole response in this train wreck is to sell someone to F off. Most folks here are grown adults. Ride. Don’t ride. Sell your bike. Or don’t. Just carry on with it and leave the drama for the teenagers.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

hoolie said:


> Are the OP and Sanchofula, just Trolling us? I think they’re these guys….(and neither of them EVER rides alone)
> View attachment 2002638


What’s to troll, the guy has issues, not so surprising considering his complaint and his response to me.

Yeah, I hit it on the head, he go mad, not really that hard to understand.

My comment, about biking being a mostly solitary gig, is on point as nearly every post has confirmed.

The dude had some preconceived notion about bikers, he was wrong, now he needs to figure out his needs and find a better way to meet them.

As for me, riding with others is a real pain in the arse, it’s what I’m doing this weekend and it’s frustrating, harder to coordinate, harder to find compromise, different paces, different pre and post ride habits, it’s a train wreck at every turn.

I know myself and I prefer to ride by myself.

If you don’t know yourself, how can you know others?


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey Ben,
Was joking. I don’t think you’re trolling. OP seemed to be set off by your earlier post. I’ve ridden with you, I don’t think he took your post correctly, You just pointed something out, and it seems to have been bad timing for the guy (Not your fault). Cheers to you. I do think it’s fascinating how many familiar MTBR people are on this thread, that I like a lot as MTBR members, that ride solo. Me too, mostly. Everyone on this thread should hook up, 12 noon, Sunday, O.K. Corral, be there! We’d all have a pretty good group, hahahaha.


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Late to the thread... haven't read much other than the OP. 70 y.o. solo rider here. No one to ride with, don't care. Tried some group rides, didn't like it. I can go as slow as I want, not trying to do anything but enjoy myself. Been doing twice a yr. road trips: AZ, CO, UT, and right now back in AZ riding McDowell this morning after a great week in NM. Rode Ruidoso on Friday and it was outstanding. I love exploring new places, but tomorrow will be home in So Cal, eventually, and the next day will be out on my local trails.

If I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't waste any time doing it. If it stops being fun or I can't physically drag my wrinkled old butt up the mountainside, a switch will flip and I'll do something else. Until then I am a mountain biker dammit, hell yeah, I ride it like I stole it!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

covrc said:


> I’m 65 and been riding about 10 years, LOVE it, I go solo about 80% of the time, the other 20% I ride with a much better rider than me, he is 15 years younger than me. I now ride in ‘Income Protection Mode’ which is basically don’t be reckless. My bike rarely leave the ground, but have become a killer climber cause I will not descend at crazy speeds or highly technical sections.
> Evolve!!.
> Keep riding, volunteer for trail building, join NEMBA, find coed no drop rides, start a group of OTH riders (over the hill), there many people in various stages of recovery from injury or illness who would still love to ride, some people are not recovering but are becoming more ill due to progress illnesses or disease……helping them keep riding will keep you riding.
> Post your interest in riding in CCRCs (continuing care retirement communities); over 55 living centers, senior housing buildings.
> ...


Great post👍!

I'd add mtbing/cycling isn't the only fish in the sea. Lots of active, intense, and highly rewarding hobbies to pursue out there. If you're down on cycling find your stoke doing something else


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


I recommend that you don't do this, because you will regret doing so. I'm 64. Not a mountain biker, but a road rider, because it's y choice. I do however have a fairly new gravel bike that I do group rides with. I can't hang with all of the young guys that I ride with. But I try, and it definitely improves my fitness by doing so. And I am never going to quit trying either. There is a couple of younger guys that I can and do hang with both on the road and gravel rides. My level of fitness is higher than most people I come across out there. So I mostly ride alone. But I'm for the most part ok with that. The 2 or sometimes 3 group rides I do each week during the good weather makes it all worth the time spent alone. I am also a Strava fiend. So I can keep up with the people I follow and ride with during the indoor season too. I love it and always will, even if I do feel like an old insignificant man sometimes. I always challenge myself and get kudos and still get PR's on Strava. Nothing else gives me the same feeling I get from riding. And nothing else ever will. So I will continue to ride until I can't. That's it. So I recommend to you that you don't either.


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

mechfishy said:


> I recommend that you don't do this, because you will regret doing so. I'm 64. Not a mountain biker, but a road rider, because it's y choice. I do however have a fairly new gravel bike that I do group rides with. I can't hang with all of the young guys that I ride with. But I try, and it definitely improves my fitness by doing so. And I am never going to quit trying either. There is a couple of younger guys that I can and do hang with both on the road and gravel rides. My level of fitness is higher than most people I come across out there. So I mostly ride alone. But I'm for the most part ok with that. The 2 or sometimes 3 group rides I do each week during the good weather makes it all worth the time spent alone. I am also a Strava fiend. So I can keep up with the people I follow and ride with during the indoor season too. I love it and always will, even if I do feel like an old insignificant man sometimes. I always challenge myself and get kudos and still get PR's on Strava. Nothing else gives me the same feeling I get from riding. And nothing else ever will. So I will continue to ride until I can't. That's it. So I recommend to you that you don't either.


I forgot to mention that I also hate my life right now. But I would really, really hate it if I didn't get out and ride.


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

soulshaker said:


> Late to the thread... haven't read much other than the OP. 70 y.o. solo rider here. No one to ride with, don't care. Tried some group rides, didn't like it. I can go as slow as I want, not trying to do anything but enjoy myself. Been doing twice a yr. road trips: AZ, CO, UT, and right now back in AZ riding McDowell this morning after a great week in NM. Rode Ruidoso on Friday and it was outstanding. I love exploring new places, but tomorrow will be home in So Cal, eventually, and the next day will be out on my local trails.
> 
> If I didn't enjoy it, I wouldn't waste any time doing it. If it stops being fun or I can't physically drag my wrinkled old butt up the mountainside, a switch will flip and I'll do something else. Until then I am a mountain biker dammit, hell yeah, I ride it like I stole it!


You sound young at heart. I feel mostly young at 64, even though I have accumulated a long list of aches and pains. As long as I don't look in the mirror I can keep lying to myself for a long time still and keep myself feeling young.


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

Blatant said:


> But he clearly hasn’t come here to talk, given his sole response in this train wreck is to sell someone to F off. Most folks here are grown adults. Ride. Don’t ride. Sell your bike. Or don’t. Just carry on with it and leave the drama for the teenagers.


Most people respond better if you try to be a little more compassionate. I do respect your opinion though and agree with most of your reply. Getting old is not an easy thing and brings many doubts and challenges with it. My life sucks and I hate it. But finding a little bit of compassion now and then goes a long ways towards making life a little more tolerable.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe we should explore solo riding a little bit.

One of the things that surprised me a bit about MTB was the level of concentration required, even on flat, relatively feature-free trails: you have to keep your mind in the game. For me and most of my riding buddies, this mostly prevents us from being social while actually riding, even at a "conversational" pace.

The interaction occurs at the trail head and on breaks, and if you stop to discuss/session a feature. While that's nice and adds a bit to the ride, especially skill-building aspects, to me it's not essential. I can and often do bs with strangers at the trailhead or around tricky features, even when on solo rides. But the ride itself is mostly me, myself and I, except for keeping up with or trying not to drop someone.

One thing, though, when I ride with buddies, I'm more likely to "travel" to a trail, as opposed to go to whatever's close and open. That, and a little big of the hangout time, makes "buddy rides" a bit more of an event than my midweek solo rides. But it sure doesn't stop me riding solo.

So I don't see a big differentiation.

Also, an insight on me. One day during the holidays last year, I think it was the day after Christmas, my social battery was run down. Wife was shopping or something with members of her family, so I lit out to a trail that had been recommended that's about 40 miles away, one way. That's a pretty epic adventure for me for a solo ride. But I wound up enjoying the hell out of it, partly because the trail was really cool and also partly because building up a sweat in the outdoors, all by myself, was just what the doctor ordered around the hectic holidays.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Colo Springs E said:


> just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.


I think what I left above from the OP is the key. OP is disappointed he hasn't made new friends through mountain biking. I think the older we get, the harder it is to make friends, especially for guys. And the self deprecating second sentence points to being really down and giving up.

As someone suggested (maybe several people), get involved with trail work. It'll give you a better chance to get to know other riders. And if no one invites you to grab lunch afterwards, then why don't you put it out there? Same thing on a group ride, there may be others thinking "they have no interest in hanging out with me" just like you. But people are busy, have families they are committed to, etc so don't feel it reflects on you if no one takes you up on the offer, that's just how it goes sometimes. 

I rarely ride with others, I don't have any friends in my area that ride. There is one guy I met on a group ride that I run into a lot and we'll ride together, though it's been a few years since that has happened (he doesn't live local). And I met a guy on the trail and we talked for awhile and ended up riding together. Met up another time and rode but at some point he started bringing up conspiracy **** and I ride to get away from all that so I didn't contact him again. He was real anxious to ride together but expected me to call him. Actually, despite the BS, if he had invited me to ride I probably would have but maybe he didn't have the confidence in himself to do that.


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

100% ok riding solo but would rather have somebody to drink a beer with after riding, so I'll suffer other riders if I have to 

It's pretty rare to find somebody with the same attitude, fitness, trail preference, and calendar but if you do it's pretty cool. If they're fun to have a beer with too then that's a good riding friend.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

sorry I'm old and grumpy, do you enjoy riding your bike? then go ride your dam bike. even when I go with my friends I end up alone because I can't keep up but I love riding and enjoying outdoors, my favorite rides have been while alone.
Ebike is not the answer because it will just get you going faster and getting you hurt if you don't have the skills for faster.
sorry for being grumpy but am because I haven't been able to go ride.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Is the point to make new friends or enjoy riding? If you meet some likeminded that’s a bonus. With that said, I like having at least someone around that I know just incase something bad happens.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

mechfishy said:


> I forgot to mention that I also hate my life right now. But I would really, really hate it if I didn't get out and ride.


There was a time when my life was a constant ball of stress, and snowboarding was my only escape (hadn't started cycling yet). When you're on the mountain, you're in the moment. You can't think about the mortage, your boss, the budget, or whatever. You're too busy avoiding trees.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear... Hope someones already made a suggestion in this thread that kept you from selling your bike too soon! I'd bet in the 7 pages of posts all of my idea's are covered? But...

You might look for some group tours/shuttles and inquire about older groups to see if they have anything coming up?? What about older activity groups in your area?

Post here on MTBR in your state forums to see if there are other "old dudes" who ride and are looking for other people to ride with. (and I say this as an "old dude" myself. No offense! : ) Might hit up all the major bike website forums. Post in reddit threads, etc. 

(and on that note, hopefully as long as this thread is, someone in your area who is also looking to ride will have DM'd you!!)

Look for other local forums/boards to do the same, and doesn't have to be a bike board? Local, physical bike shop message boards? (pre interment tech!) Or just local bike shop group rides. Keep trying them at other shops and see if you find someone you click with? Or local trail advocacy groups to get involved with. Maybe doing some trail maintenance days you might meet some other like minded individuals?

If you have any social media you could look there. And if you don't find older riding groups in your area then START ONE! You could start a FB group, or post an ad on Craigslist. There's that "Meet Up" app/website to start groups.

Or, get to the trailhead early for some longer pre ride "bike maintenance" and try to start up conversations with other riders you think you might click with? OR hang out post ride and bring a cooler of beer/gatorade! Does your area have any of those cool bike shops where they have coffee/beer/food, etc. and encourage people to just come hang out?

I think I already saw someone say "ebike" to make it so you can keep up with other riders you already know. I know I'll end up going that route someday with my nephews!! 

AND in the meantime, have you tried listening to pod casts or audiobooks or sports or talk radio, etc. (just make sure you only use one ear bud or get nicer ones that let sound through so you can still keep aware of what's going on around you!) If you can get reception for it, maybe plan your next ride during a game your interested in and listen while you ride? OR depending on how you get TV you might be able to record a game and then listen to it? (I can DVR some games through my internet provider in their app on my phone without extra fee's)

Personally I nearly always ride with some scary story playing when I'm alone in the woods. Super fun!


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Assuming the user name is accurate I am surprised that there aren't more group ride options in Colorado Springs of varying skill/fitness levels. We have a ton where I am at, and typically groups break off from beginners all the way to Cat1 fasty-pants. There is always a few people to ride with and have a parking lot beer with afterwards.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

hoolie said:


> Hey Ben,
> Was joking. I don’t think you’re trolling. OP seemed to be set off by your earlier post. I’ve ridden with you, I don’t think he took your post correctly, You just pointed something out, and it seems to have been bad timing for the guy (Not your fault). Cheers to you. I do think it’s fascinating how many familiar MTBR people are on this thread, that I like a lot as MTBR members, that ride solo. Me too, mostly. Everyone on this thread should hook up, 12 noon, Sunday, O.K. Corral, be there! We’d all have a pretty good group, hahahaha.


I almost always like the people I meet from MTBR, there a couple exceptions who (shocker) go butt hurt before or after from some inane disagreement on MTBR.

I think people are generally okay, we all got our issues and our triggers, but think social media brings out this shite.

Okay, so we’re riding up to Armstrong from Corral next Sunday? Can we meet earlier than noon? 😆


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

If your life sucks and you hate it eff'ing change it!!
If you're in America and can afford a MTN bike you're already in the 80th percentile. Life is short, you only get one shot, and all you ever own is your time...change something. 65 is NOT that old.


----------



## TOGALOCK (8 mo ago)

There is a lot of good information in this forum, but I feel like there’s a lot of short sightedness. So a guy doesn’t like to ride alone. Why is this a problem for other people, and a reason for him to be judged? Riding is what you make of it, and some people may enjoy the social aspect more than than the reasons listed by the solo riders, and that doesn’t make him wrong, or mean he shouldn’t ride. It means he rides for different reasons than others, and he has that right. 

Now, his last post does raise questions as to why he’s stuck riding alone, that’s for sure.


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

what size frame?


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

DennisT said:


> There was a time when my life was a constant ball of stress, and snowboarding was my only escape (hadn't started cycling yet). When you're on the mountain, you're in the moment. You can't think about the mortage, your boss, the budget, or whatever. You're too busy avoiding trees.


Or avoiding cars, things on the side of the road that cause flats and other traffic hazards if you're a roadie.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

Collapse said:


> Is the point to make new friends or enjoy riding? If you meet some likeminded that’s a bonus. With that said, I like having at least someone around that I know just incase something bad happens.


I think this is the issue

Is the OP looking for a social activity that happens to be biking? If that is the case then he should look for another social activity, definitely.

For most of us here we are into biking first and foremost. Some prefer it to be social but would still bike solo. Others like me prefer it solo to begin with. But all want to BIKE.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

Collapse said:


> With that said, I like having at least someone around that I know just incase something bad happens.


Yeah when I am alone in the woods in winter and it is 30 minutes before sunset I ride extra carefully…


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, all the introverted loaners come out from behind their hiding rock to sell their riding nigel no mates is fun koolaid.. 

Sounds like op is s social animal like me. I do ride alone maybe 10% of the time. The rest is with family and the crew. When am I the most bored? Riding nigel. I have way more fun riding with like minded people.


I think op needs to look for a different crew to ride with. No matter how weird you think you are there will be a gaggle of equally weird nut bars out there that gells your you. 

Go looking.


----------



## mechfishy (Nov 22, 2010)

durask said:


> I think this is the issue
> 
> Is the OP looking for a social activity that happens to be biking? If that is the case then he should look for another social activity, definitely.
> 
> For most of us here we are into biking first and foremost. Some prefer it to be social but would still bike solo. Others like me prefer it solo to begin with. But all want to BIKE.


You make a very good point. Most people who bike on a regular basis for the purpose of enjoyment prioritize biking over socializing. So the OP needs to come to terms of whether to prioritize one over the other. If they are prioritizing socializing over riding, then they should look elsewhere.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gotta love a bit of mtbr-splaining.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

plummet said:


> Wow, all the introverted loaners come out from behind their hiding rock to sell their riding nigel no mates is fun koolaid..
> 
> Sounds like op is s social animal like me. I do ride alone maybe 10% of the time. The rest is with family and the crew. When am I the most bored? Riding nigel. I have way more fun riding with like minded people.
> 
> ...


How the heck does your crew all have the same schedule to get together and ride? Usually when I have time to ride it’s on a moment’s notice and everyone else is at work or has something going on. If I only rode with other people then I’d only ride like once a week. Since I’m comfortable going solo I get in like four or five days per week.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Nat said:


> How the heck does your crew all have the same schedule to get together and ride? Usually when I have time to ride it’s on a moment’s notice and everyone else is at work or has something going on. If I only rode with other people then I’d only ride like once a week. Since I’m comfortable going solo I get in like four or five days per week.


The answer is that they don't. But I do have a 20 dude crew to draw from. So usually at least a couple are available. 
We have an organized ride every Tuesday night that there are between 4 and 10 people on each week. On the weekend I have an early morning crew and then I take my boy and his crew biking as well. Sometimes I sneak a Nigel Thursday evening, I do a 4-day week with my day job and some of the crew are often available. 

I've also got riding buddies around the country too. I'll be on the other side of the island on Wednesday and have tee'd a ride up with a mate over there... Oh yeah. Friday I'll be in Rotorua and have another couple of mates that will meet me there too. It doesn't always line up like that. But often times it does. I'm generally organizing the riding in advance. So by the time, it's ride time I have the crew sorted. 

Also, it's taken me 25 years to build the crew of dudes and I am the organizer. If I didn't organize it would splinter into disorganization.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait, you motherf*ckers have friends who ride?


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Battery said:


> Sorry to see you go but I do understand how you feel. I'm trying my best to salvage my mountain biking experience. The older I get, the more my military disabilities catch up and make life harder. I sometimes wonder why I'm still alive because I'm always in so much pain. I'm not suicidal or anything but the pain wears me down pretty bad. I want to try every aspect of mountain biking before I can truly say I'm done riding. My Turbo Levo helps me out a ton but it's not exactly legal to ride it everywhere. I do my best to play by the ebike rules until the rules change here in my state.
> 
> Other than that, you should try something new. I've always been an avid motorcyclist and riding my Harley around is very therapeutic. Maybe it's time for you to branch out into something you've always had an interest in trying!
> 
> If mountain biking doesn't work for me long term, then I'll sell my bikes and get a moto trials bike. At least I can ride one on an enclosed trials course or my backyard.


Maybe try some massage therapy - the deep tissue kind. I couldn’t move appropriately on the bike but that didn’t get me there. When I couldn’t stand and watch my kid’s hockey game due to the pain, I finally went. 

What I found is that there’s way more than muscle kinks buried in muscle kinks. Found that I needed help to sort it all out which I got (and this time it worked). Plus, my cornering improved because I could finally unlock my hips. Win-win. 

Suffering sucks. Mountain biking helps, but some of us we need more. Please get it. Life is worth living.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Another introvert vote for solo, OP. Guess it depends how much you enjoy riding versus how much you're doing it for the socializing. The latter is hard because people a generally really unreliable. Learned that from an early age with lifting partners. My work doesn't allow for weekday rides at 5pm. My wife/kids don't allow for 1 hour rides that take two hours and come with a mandatory beer/bbq afterwards. I ride plenty and occasionally with one or two others, but the group thing hasn't worked for me since my mid-20s. I do miss sharing stories and try to do a group ride once every month or so.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

plummet said:


> The answer is that they don't. But I do have a 20 dude crew to draw from. So usually at least a couple are available.
> We have an organized ride every Tuesday night that there are between 4 and 10 people on each week. On the weekend I have an early morning crew and then I take my boy and his crew biking as well. Sometimes I sneak a Nigel Thursday evening, I do a 4-day week with my day job and some of the crew are often available.
> 
> I've also got riding buddies around the country too. I'll be on the other side of the island on Wednesday and have tee'd a ride up with a mate over there... Oh yeah. Friday I'll be in Rotorua and have another couple of mates that will meet me there too. It doesn't always line up like that. But often times it does. I'm generally organizing the riding in advance. So by the time, it's ride time I have the crew sorted.
> ...


Nice work. That took (takes) a lot of time and effort. What’s a “Nigel Thursday evening?”


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

paul c said:


> the people I ride with on them I don’t “hang out” with........ Most of them I’ve grabbed good after a ride


Maybe this is what happened to the OP? People kept grabbing him good after rides. It might keep me away as well.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

plummet said:


> When am I the most bored? Riding nigel.


Dose Nigel consent to this?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Scott O said:


> Dose Nigel consent to this?


Only on Thursdays, I think


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ailuropoda said:


> Wait, you motherf*ckers have friends who ride?


Actually, I don't have friends who don't ride.


----------



## M-squared (Jun 27, 2018)

Solo rider here, too. The only time I don't is when I daughter comes along.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.


What you've just described sounds like a perfect opportunity to get involved with coaching or volunteering with a kids' mtb team/club.

Not sure what things are like in your area, but around here there's no shortage of younger riders of all skill levels (including many who are slow and not particuarlly adept) looking for friendship / mentoring. Some teams even have to limit the number of kids that they can take on because there just aren't enough adults to lead rides.

As long as you can pass a background check, have a somewhat agreeable personality, and are willing to show up consistently, I'm sure you'd have no problems with finding a group that would love to have extra help.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Cycling is funny like that. I think it was Pantani who said it's a sport for loaners, and I think he was right.

When I first started riding, it was solo, to get away from people, explore, enjoy nature. Then I got into racing while in college, and made some good friends there that I still communicate with to this day. Then I got deep into racing at a very high level after college. Knew lots of people, rode (trained) with them, hung out at races, etc. but when I quit racing they all turned their backs on me. Never spoke another word with any of them. Just a bunch of sociopaths in that world using each other for person gain imho.

After I quit racing, I formed a group ride centered around long rides and post ride beers. Those were some of the best years of my (cycling) life. But time moves on. Interpersonal issues in the group developed, people got older, and all that. I rarely see or talk to any of those guys now.

Now firmly in mid-life, I ride alone almost exclusively, and I like it that way. I think that's just part of getting older. You have to get used to spending more time alone. People get busy with family, careers, have health issues, or just find another hobby.

If the OP got into cycling to meet people, well that's probably not going to work out as a middle aged man. Maybe look into trail advocacy and maintenance. That's mostly old guys, and you'll at least have a common goal to work around. If the OP is in Colo Sprgs, Medicine Wheel would be a good group to check out.

.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

plummet said:


> The answer is that they don't. But I do have a 20 dude crew to draw from. So usual at least a couple are available.


Ditto this. I also have a good mix of friends spread out across the continent now which makes traveling even more fun. It's almost like the more friends you make the more friends you have...

With that said I enjoy the solo thing equally.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Scott O said:


> Dose Nigel consent to this?


We're only making plans for Nigel.
We only want what's best for him.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

chazpat said:


> We're only making plans for Nigel.
> We only want what's best for him.


After all,
he must be happy in his world.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> After all,
> he must be happy in his world.


Probably not if he still works for British Steel.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

WHALENARD said:


> If your life sucks and you hate it eff'ing change it!!
> If you're in America and can afford a MTN bike you're already in the 80th percentile. Life is short, you only get one shot, and all you ever own is your time...change something. 65 is NOT that old.


If you want something different, do something different. I went back to school at 51. If you hate it enough, you'll change it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Grindup said:


> If you want something different, do something different. I went back to school at 51. If you hate it enough, you'll change it.


Goes along with, if you want to do something enough.. you'll do it.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Still no word from the OP? Guess he wasn't really looking to interact with folks. Maybe that's part of the problem, lacking social skills. Oh wait, he did tell that one dude to F himself.
He's gotten plenty of advice if he ever decides to be social.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Grindup said:


> Still no word from the OP? Guess he wasn't really looking to interact with folks. Maybe that's part of the problem, lacking social skills. Oh wait, he did tell that one dude to F himself.
> He's gotten plenty of advice if he ever decides to be social.


Maybe his opening statement is true. He is just too old to learn something new or to adapt.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Scott O said:


> Dose Nigel consent to this?


Nope, Nigel is non consentual. The riding occurs when it occurs, when it occurs.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

plummet said:


> Nope, Nigel is non consentual. The riding occurs when it occurs, when it occurs.


That's illegal in the United States

#StandWithNigel
#WeBelieveNigel


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nigel just needs this helping hand


----------



## Bootboiler (Jan 26, 2007)

I am playing the worlds smallest violin between my thumb and forefinger. Go tell your mommy people are mean.


----------



## TheInfiniteRoller (May 12, 2014)

dysfunction said:


> Nigel just needs this helping hand


he must be happy in his world...


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

fly4130 said:


> Assuming the user name is accurate I am surprised that there aren't more group ride options in Colorado Springs of varying skill/fitness levels. We have a ton where I am at, and typically groups break off from beginners all the way to Cat1 fasty-pants. There is always a few people to ride with and have a parking lot beer with afterwards.


I’m in Colorado Springs and yes there are tons
of group rides around. Every Wednesday night at Trails End Taproom there are group rides for
every level. If you’re a Veteran, Rogue MTB does at least 2 rides a week including the retired “old farts” ride. There’s BOMB group rides, and Gnarly Bs bike shop does a group ride every Friday at Palmer Park. There’s also a C Springs MTB Facebook Page where many group rides are posted.
But, having said that it is really encouraging to see the older riders speak out. I just turned 50 and I’m riding harder and faster than I ever have and I started riding at 20. It requires more attention, more weight training, and more recovery time but I don’t ever want to give up riding - group or solo. Keep riding my friends!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I can understand that people would like to socialize. But the OP’s expectations may be unrealistic. My friend canceled on me tonight. If the expectation is to have others available to be motivated to bike, you’re in the wrong sport. And obviously, Colorado Springs has many group rides. Just have to be extroverted and invite yourself. Also give yourself permission to drop out of the ride. I hate riding road alone so I have to find older, slower riders. And try to hang out a little. I suspect there is an underlying issue. But, if biking ain’t your thang, then so be it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

It's interesting to read the different opinions here. I'm a solo rider, but I understand that some people don't like to do things solo. 
30 years off and on I can count on my fingers the number of times I've ridden with more than 1 other person, probably on one hand. I don't think I've ridden off road with anyone in 20 years. I guess it would be fun to ride with other people occasionally, but not a big group ride. I've never been with a group of people where someone didn't want to make it a competition, and that's not my thing.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

I rode with a group recently but after the first 1/2 mile they were a ways behind. I kept riding and when I finished my 20 miles I never saw another rider. Is that how to ride with a group? Just being sarcastic, but the only time I ride in a group in on race day. I don't speak to anyone before the race or after. Pull up, get my number, do my thing and leave. Perfect!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This past weekend I met a couple riding buddies in Hurricane, it was sort of a family affair, spouses, non riders, a couple teens, truthfully it was low key mayhem.

As much as I enjoy people, I prefer them in small bits … three days straight is taxing 😳

It’s nice to be home, tomorrow morning I’ll ride with the dogs before work, maybe another spin after work or just go for a hike.

I used to work really hard to make riding buddies, did trail work, joined shop rides, chatted up solo riders on the trail, but most folks got their own lives, folks move away, folks are flakey, folks get weird (the conspiracy thing happened with one guy I met), in the end the only person I can count on is this guy.

I did have a bigger crew when I ran ultras and paddled whitewater, not sure why those sports ended up being more social…. but these days I got dogs, a lovely wife, and grown kids, so I’m not alone 🤟

One thing the OP missed is the opportunity to socialize with strangers, both on the trail, at the trail head, and on a mountain biking forum.

This ^ is what I do nearly every ride, I’m not looking to make life long friends, I’m just looking to share some time with like minded people.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Last seen 11 hours ago... 








...did he quit riding altogether? And/or quit MTBR altogether?
Hope he finds his mojo again, one way or another.
Hey CSE, c'mon back to the fold -- I'll ride with ya.
Manual bikes, ebikes, dirt bikes -- take your pick -- I don't care.
If it's got two wheels, it's fun. Let's go.
=sParty


----------



## Ragna (Oct 11, 2015)

Late to the party but count me in as another solo rider. Never been much of a social person. I like riding by myself. Nobody needs to wait up for me, I don’t need to wait up for anybody, and no small talk or social pressure to bust up the vibe of my zen time. I’m not good with the bro stuff anyway tbh. Once or twice a year I ride with a friend or two, but I ride solo mostly, do it almost every day, and it’s just about my favorite thing in the world. I know I’m probably an outlier and I don’t want to sound like a jerk, but for me it’s about the riding and not at all about being part of a community or social group.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


What model bike, year, frame size price?


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

I wasn’t going to respond as the main things I thought relevant have been covered: something else is going on in dude’s life, and the C Springs scene is full of options (trails, groups, etc).

So my unasked for advice is to sort out what is personally causing strife in your life. Determine if a hobby (such as MTB) helps or hurts that process.

As I get older, I dislike society (and people) more and more. The after effects of the pandumbic, current world politics, and social media all have contributed to the degradation of the human condition in my opinion. People just hate each other and use the above variables to either lash out, or claim “me too!”furthering the divisiveness so prevalent these days.

I am a total gear head and used to do group stuff across the spectrum of motorized stuff: track, off road, 2 wheels or 4. Since I have a family, I just don’t have the time or energy to keep up in those worlds, so they have all become either family oriented or just fallen by the wayside. But again, the societal variables above keep me from having any real interest in engaging in those hobbies from above.

MTB has always been a workout first, social second, but always fun. It is now my 2 wheel time as kids and career keep my time occupied and a huge benefit of C Springs is convenience for riding. So again, my enjoyment has become more or less a solo endeavor as I just don’t have time for the personal politics associated with doing my hobbies in a group.

I’ll close with failbook being the king of creating divides as opposed to bringing people together. Everyone has an opinion. That opinion matters to no one except the owner of it. Yet failbook engages in social engineering at a first grade level to force everyone too get along and fit a mold. Take that to a societal level and it explains the OPs rant (and the subsequent banter herein).

Try to find ways to stay healthy (physically and emotionally) in these trying times.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I've found the MTB posses fantastic in the context of aging. Have you met your area trail posse folks? Something else for age is I really just like riding. All/any, gravel, MTB, just ride.

Good luck!


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> Manual bikes, ebikes, dirt bikes -- take your pick -- I don't care.
> If it's got two wheels, it's fun. Let's go.
> =sParty


Oh yeah, super fun, til your riding partner tells you to go Fock yourself


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Oh yeah, super fun, til your riding partner tells you to go Fock yourself


Most mornings mine does.

Oh wait


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Jayem said:


> No one around for miles...
> View attachment 2002547


what pogies are these?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bassmantweed said:


> what pogies are these?


Dogwood Designs. I find they are more versatile for warmer temps because I can roll them up around the bars and then basically not have them around my bars/hands. This year the ITI was much warmer and unless there's a good chance it'll be -20 and colder, I far prefer these to the heavier/warmer/less versatile Revelate Expeditions.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

I really enjoy social rides, but find myself riding alone most often these days. Multiple reasons I guess. There are fewer rides it seems. People don't announce them all the time. Or they are going to a place I don't feel like spending a full day on. Probably the biggest reason for riding solo is I don't worry about coordinating anything. When the calls/chores end and the mood strikes, I just go. I can ride as far or fast as I feel like on any given day. I actually tend to make more new friends when I'm by myself (I'm pretty extroverted I'm told). I think we all go through stages where something you love might briefly lose its appeal, but, to me, it is best to just dial it back for a while and let the enjoyment come back versus throwing in the towel altogether.


----------



## chipconstant (Sep 16, 2011)

longtallsally said:


> I wasn’t going to respond as the main things I thought relevant have been covered: something else is going on in dude’s life, and the C Springs scene is full of options (trails, groups, etc).
> 
> So my unasked for advice is to sort out what is personally causing strife in your life. Determine if a hobby (such as MTB) helps or hurts that process.
> 
> ...


man you nailed the current social condition. Sometimes I think we can manage social media, sometimes I think it will end us. Kids get it, and only use it for memes, sex and comedy. Adults think it is real interaction, and it turns into conflict. I started riding with groups but it got weird and political so I just solo now.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I waded my way through all 10 pages. Scratching my head wondering what the end game was for the OP with his opening post, and his only other “go fock yourself” post. Why even bother? Is he pi$$ed at all of us, on the basis that we are part of the biking a-hole substratum that has done him wrong? Very confusing.

None of my bikes came with an implied promise of group rides.

I used to ride exclusively in a few hard core riding groups of really awesome people. One by one, over the years, all but a few found reasons to avoid the pain of sustained climbs, and dropped out at one point or another. I also soloed for a few years, sometimes stringing together 30+ consecutive days of getting to know myself quite well out there.

But then…my daughter grew up and expressed an interest in riding. For the past 8 years, she has been my sole riding partner. What an absolute blessing.

Today is the last day of 17 days off work for both of us. We made the most of it!


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I have not read this entire thread, so forgive me if this is redundant: There is a well-studied crisis of loneliness and isolation among middle-aged men. For men who are suffering from loneliness, I don't think mountain biking is the best place to find comfort. I would love to find a few people to ride with occasionally -- in particular to take trips with. But I am 55 years old and haven't found that. Instead, I try to stay engaged with my community in other ways. I attend city and county commission meetings; I am the president of the booster club for my son's wrestling team; I will serve in some official capacity for the booster club of my daughter's high school tennis team. 

I was raised in a family where my mom and the other moms were the ones who arranged and maintained the social connections in our community. She told my dad where to be and when to be there. He complied. And that is how he found friends. Now women are working and don't have the same time and opportunities to do so. My wife herself is an introvert. For me to have healthy social interactions outside work, I am required to make the effort myself.

I hope the OP finds some comfort irrespective of mountain biking.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I will add to my post above what many others have already said - volunteering for one of your local trail associations is an incredible way to give back, meet new people with like minded interests, and generally have a blast. My daughter and I are Trail Hosts for a local riding area (a year round operation with over 160 kms of incredible maintained trails). I have met countless awesome people in this capacity, and will meet a lot more as soon as the snow flies. In addition to fat biking, we are venturing into nordic skiing there this winter. Why not? It’s one of two world class groomed facilities in my area (the other being the former 1988 Olympic site at Canmore Nordic Centre).

I suspect the OP is long gone, but volunteering has been such an awesome experience in so many different ways.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

DGUSMC said:


> Maybe try some massage therapy - the deep tissue kind. I couldn’t move appropriately on the bike but that didn’t get me there. When I couldn’t stand and watch my kid’s hockey game due to the pain, I finally went.
> 
> What I found is that there’s way more than muscle kinks buried in muscle kinks. Found that I needed help to sort it all out which I got (and this time it worked). Plus, my cornering improved because I could finally unlock my hips. Win-win.
> 
> Suffering sucks. Mountain biking helps, but some of us we need more. Please get it. Life is worth living.


Thanks but I do attend massage therapy sessions on a regular basis. I'm actually getting to a point where I should stop working and focus heavily on health or just keep working and put my health goals on the side. I told my wife the day is coming where I need to spend more time at the VA than at work.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Battery said:


> Thanks but I do attend massage therapy sessions on a regular basis. I'm actually getting to a point where I should stop working and focus heavily on health or just keep working and put my health goals on the side. I told my wife the day is coming where I need to spend more time at the VA than at work.


Ouch - that trade off sucks but you gotta do what’s needed, right?


----------



## Hugodiver (4 mo ago)

Hey buddy,
Here is the thing.
EVERYBODY grows old! One time or another.
The only person that needs to matter to you is you.
I ride alone a LOT
The fun is on the ride, not on any other person.
Think of you first.
There was this text I read...
" first I was ugly and sad. So I bought a bike.
Than I became just ugly"
Go ride and be happy!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hugodiver said:


> Hey buddy,
> Here is the thing.
> EVERYBODY grows old!


Not everybody.
Just the lucky ones.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

chipconstant said:


> Kids get it, and only use it for memes, sex and comedy. Adults think it is real interaction, and it turns into conflict.


That sounds pretty accurate. I wonder why that is? It seems like the older a person is, the more likely they are to bang at the keyboard all scared and angry.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nat said:


> That sounds pretty accurate. I wonder why that is? It seems like the older a person is, the more likely they are to bang at the keyboard all scared and angry.


So many reasons....so many. People aren't static creatures, and knowledge and wisdom and two very different things. You can have a ****-ton of one, and none of the other. When you're young, you tend to have a lot of knowledge and no real wisdom. As you get older and experience a huge sampling of being a human on Earth you gain a bunch of wisdom, but a lack of brain plasticity gets in the way of acquiring or accepting new knowledge. God forbid you actually posses quantifiable high intelligence, because throw that into the mix and it all gets messy. To the young, you're a foul-tempered inflexible curmudgeon, while the old just think they are someone who has seen it all and have experience. To the old, you're a coddled emotion-driven useful idiot cuckold, while the young just think they are virtuous and noble and woke. 

I have no idea why this doesn't work out online.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

A lot of people actively choose to stop accepting new things too. Music, ideas, etc, you name it. Basically, there are a lot of people who actively chose to be less inquisitive and curious as they grew older. 

GET OFF MY LAWN!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

new use of cuckold?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Hugodiver said:


> Hey buddy,
> Here is the thing.
> EVERYBODY grows old! One time or another.


If we get to grow old, we only get one chance at it. It's important to get it right.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Each day is a blessing. I know far too many who didn't get to grow old. Maybe just get out there and be thankful for every new day we get. Go ride your bike because you can. Enjoy the ride. Celebrate it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

The more I think about the original post, the less I believe that there was some sort of solution asked for.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Grindup said:


> Each day is a blessing. I know far too many who didn't get to grow old. Maybe just get out there and be thankful for every new day we get. Go ride your bike because you can. Enjoy the ride. Celebrate it.


Good advice no matter your age


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> The more I think about the original post, the less I believe that there was some sort of solution asked for.


And lack of follow up engagement.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ten pages, nice!


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> The more I think about the original post, the less I believe that there was some sort of solution asked for.


Thus your screen name?  Oh the irony…


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

why the heck is this posted in beginner's corner?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

longtallsally said:


> Thus your screen name?  Oh the irony…


Oh you're right, my bad. I forgot to wish the OP adieu. Tschüß!


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

chipconstant said:


> man you nailed the current social condition. Sometimes I think we can manage social media, sometimes I think it will end us. Kids get it, and only use it for memes, sex and comedy. Adults think it is real interaction, and it turns into conflict. I started riding with groups but it got weird and political so I just solo now.


You rounded out my thoughts perfectly (and more succinctly I might add). I stopped watching professional sports years ago based on the trend of becoming a political grand stand as opposed to an exhibition of athletic ability, when I thought they were to be a point of unification. The best example I can give (showing off my curmudgeon age) is from “Major League” when the construction worker and the punk (2 who traditionally hated each other) hugged in joy after Vaughn struck out Haywood. Where is that in the world?

My point is, no matter the endeavor, people perpetually disappoint these days. As such- and as someone else said, social at the trail head and solo on the trail. I put in noise canceling headphones (I can still hear enough to be passed and definitely announce myself to those who I come up on) and enjoy some tunes and pushing myself for an hour at a time. My days of power lifting and being a bouncer (6’7” and 260 with 5% BF) are LONG over, but I push through and do what I can to keep my tall, hot wife interested.

Thus why I said the OPs post has very little to do with mountain biking and a lot more to do with figuring out what the issue is for personal happiness.


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Oh you're right, my bad. I forgot to wish the OP adieu. Tschüß!


Did you live in Baden Wurtemburg? Not many will understand that…


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

longtallsally said:


> Did you live in Baden Wurtemburg? Not many will understand that…


One state further north


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

dysfunction said:


> The more I think about the original post, the less I believe that there was some sort of solution asked for.


It’s unclear what the OP’s end game was here. Super bizarre.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Age and speed has absolutely zero to do with enjoying riding a mountain bike. End of story


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

phantoj said:


> what size frame?


Needs wider bars


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Grindup said:


> why the heck is this posted in beginner's corner?


Because they don’t have a quitter’s corner?


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

MOJO K said:


> Because they don’t have a quitter’s corner?


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> It’s unclear what the OP’s end game was here. Super bizarre.


He either just wanted to rant or was hoping for a virtual hug. Hope he is OK.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

BadgerOne said:


> So many reasons....so many. People aren't static creatures, and knowledge and wisdom and two very different things. You can have a ****-ton of one, and none of the other. When you're young, you tend to have a lot of knowledge and no real wisdom. As you get older and experience a huge sampling of being a human on Earth you gain a bunch of wisdom, but a lack of brain plasticity gets in the way of acquiring or accepting new knowledge. God forbid you actually posses quantifiable high intelligence, because throw that into the mix and it all gets messy. To the young, you're a foul-tempered inflexible curmudgeon, while the old just think they are someone who has seen it all and have experience. To the old, you're a coddled emotion-driven useful idiot cuckold, while the young just think they are virtuous and noble and woke.
> 
> I have no idea why this doesn't work out online.


nobody talks any more. It’s all online. If we were in a bar debating a topic when I said something stupid you would laugh and counter my point to which I’d say maybe so and move on.

online it feels like people need to type as much as they can to change the other persons mind and that Just creates a chain reaction.

beer


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Grindup said:


> why the heck is this posted in beginner's corner?


Because we don’t have a forum (yet) for people who gave up mountain biking, but insist on complaining about it 🙄


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sanchofula said:


> Because we don’t have a forum (yet) for people who gave up mountain biking, but insist on complaining about it 🙄


…or a forum for people who got burned by their LBS breaching their representation that the new bike purchase included a ready made social circle.


----------



## fogby (7 mo ago)

Do any of the bike shops in Colorado Springs have a bar? If so, do like a lot of riders in NC did - go out and ride for a bit then stop by the bike shop for a beer or twelve. While there discuss your riding exploits in a manner similar to how fishermen discuss the size of their catch. 

This way your get riding, drinking, socializing and storytelling all in one trip!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fogby said:


> Do any of the bike shops in Colorado Springs have a bar? If so, do like a lot of riders in NC did - go out and ride for a bit then stop by the bike shop for a beer or twelve. While there discuss your riding exploits in a manner similar to how fishermen discuss the size of their catch.
> 
> This way your get riding, drinking, socializing and storytelling all in one trip!


I've gone to a few bike shops over the years that had a happy hour, it was pretty cool, one in the town where I work is more bar than it is a bike shop 

I'm not a drinker, but I still enjoy hanging out with people as they're getting pissed 

Sadly, what the OP is experiencing is more widespread than most folks realize, I encounter it daily in the patients I see, many of whom are older and over time have gradually lost their social contacts. COVID made this problem much more pronounced. The thing is, the only person that can change that situation is that person, and many like the OP are not willing to try hard enough.

If the OP is still listening, I'll offer some advice: No one cares that you are lonely except you, that doesn't mean that you can't find friendship and comradery with strangers, nor does it mean you can't build relationships, but don't expect people to come knocking at your door asking to be your friend.

Step one: Go to therapy, and learn some insight, eating some sole and swallowing the ego is necessary before you are able to open up and embrace others.

Step Two: Join every club you can and attend every social event possible, including volunteering; become the person you admire.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn, you all have made me feel a lot better about my real life socialization skills and substantial circle of friends, many of whom I connected with through bikes over the years.
Thanks for that. 
I feel kinda bad for people with few or no good friends; my life wouldn't be anywhere near as complete without mine.
I've got many who I've been tight with for decades, and still I find myself regularly making new ones as well, even at my age.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Sanchofula said:


> ......... but don't expect people to come knocking at your door asking to be your friend.
> 
> Step one: Go to therapy, and learn some insight, eating some sole and swallowing the ego is necessary before you are able to open up and embrace others.
> 
> Step Two: Join every club you can and attend every social event possible, including volunteering; become the person you admire.


Shi# just got real....... 

I am lucky - unlike my online persona, gosh darn it i'm good enough and people just like me...... i have had friends where it doesn't come naturally try as hard as they could they were just awkward in social scenarios.. Most of it stemmed from a really messed up childhood. That is a difficult position to be in. Guy did everything you suggested above but is pretty much a loaner and single. Sometimes its just not in the cards, try as you will.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slapheadmofo said:


> Damn, you all have made me feel a lot better about my real life socialization skills and substantial circle of friends, many of whom I connected with through bikes over the years.
> Thanks for that.
> I feel kinda bad for people with few or no good friends; my life wouldn't be anywhere near as complete without mine.
> I've got many who I've been tight with for decades, and still I find myself regularly making new ones as well, even at my age.


Bullshit. Nobody believes this load of crap for a New York minute, Slappy.
=sParty


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Damn, you all have made me feel a lot better about my real life socialization skills and substantial circle of friends, many of whom I connected with through bikes over the years.
> Thanks for that.
> I feel kinda bad for people with few or no good friends; my life wouldn't be anywhere near as complete without mine.
> I've got many who I've been tight with for decades, and still I find myself regularly making new ones as well, even at my age.


So you’re saying the OP should start smoking weed?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sanchofula said:


> Step one: Go to therapy, and learn some insight, eating some sole and swallowing the ego is necessary before you are able to open up and embrace others.


I hate fish


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

MOJO K said:


> So you’re saying the OP should start smoking weed?


Couldn't hurt! LOL

Building a bunch of trail and passing out a bunch of beer never hurts either.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Bullshit. Nobody believes this load of crap for a New York minute, Slappy.
> =sParty


Don't make me come over there and live up to my username!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

For those who aren't familiar with Colo Sprgs, I'll give a little background, at least from my perspective having lived there for almost 30 years.

It's kind of a strange place socially. It's really clique-y. Locals are very standoffish, reluctant to develop relationships, I think because it's a really transitory population with all the military people coming and going. Lots of corporate transients too, and others who move there to follow their dream of living in Colorado, only to go back home in a few years.

On a larger scale, the town is getting younger, and fast. Tons of 20-somethings moving to town, and it really shouldn't be a surprise that they aren't interested in hanging out with an old dude, especially a middle aged white guy (judging by the OP's profile pic). Most of them just graduated from a college that spent 4+ years brainwashing them into believing that we are the devil, and responsible for all of society's problems.

The cycling population more specifically is also different. So many who are trying to be pros, or think they're pros, or too cool for racing rad-brah's, and social media influencer wanna-be's. It's rare to see a purely recreational cyclist. Most have pretty high end bikes, the latest "kit", and aren't generally interested in being social outside their own little group. It's only since moving away from there, to a town where it's rare to see a rider like that, that I've gained that perspective.


.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Fascinating. All of the PNW is exactly like that.
I suggest nobody consider moving here.
Stay where you're at, everybody.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

_CJ said:


> Most of them just graduated from a college that spent 4+ years brainwashing them into believing that we are the devil, and responsible for all of society's problems.


Bwaahaaahhaa


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Mmmm grumpy old men. 

That was a funny movie.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

dysfunction said:


> Mmmm grumpy old men.
> 
> That was a funny movie.


Wait - that was a movie?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> Wait - that was a movie?


Grumpy Old Men?

Yea. In the 90s. Now, it's juat daily


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nat said:


> Bwaahaaahhaa


Ah yes, that notorious liberal strong hold of Colorado Springs famous for military, Focus on the family and Ted Haggard.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Carl Mega said:


> Ah yes, that notorious liberal strong hold of Colorado Springs famous for military, Focus on the family and Ted Haggard.


Yeah. Likely the most conservative metropolitan statistical area in the US. But all of the brainwashed college kids are why _CJ can’t make friends. Totally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> I hate fish


but chicken is okay?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Yeah. Likely the most conservative metropolitan statistical area in the US.


Colo Sprgs _used to be_ the "conservative capital of Colorado". Those days are long gone. It's pretty much Denver 2.0 at this point.

.


----------



## fogby (7 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Fascinating. All of the PNW is exactly like that.
> I suggest nobody consider moving here.
> Stay where you're at, everybody.
> =sParty


Breck is the same way. I hate it here & don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Wait - that was a movie?


Based on mtbr I think

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

_CJ said:


> Most of them just graduated from a college that spent 4+ years brainwashing them into believing that we are the devil, and responsible for all of society's problems.


They must have gone to different schools than the 20 somethings that I interact with on the trails.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Last seen Oct 3...









I'm afraid we lost him, folks.
=sParty


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Well at least he left us with a very affirming, positive thread (for the most part of 12 pages).


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

I want to move to the PNW. As soon as the rates drop back down.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> I want to move to the PNW. As soon as the rates drop back down.


Sorry man, we're full up. Pick someplace else.
=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

We're closed. Moose, out front, should have told ya


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Fascinating. All of the PNW is exactly like that.
> I suggest nobody consider moving here.
> Stay where you're at, everybody.
> =sParty


Well, he didn't say they use Strava, so there's a difference right there.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Sorry man, we're full up. Pick someplace else.
> =sParty


I am coming with hard-core liberal views.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

GoldenKnightMTB said:


> I am coming with hard-core liberal views.


Why didn't you say so!
Portland awaits you with open arms.
Sorry there's no reasonable mountain biking within an hour's drive.
=sParty


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Sparticus said:


> Why didn't you say so!
> Portland awaits you with open arms.
> Sorry there's no reasonable mountain biking within an hour's drive.
> =sParty


Lol, I know there will be others like me in Vancouver.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Last seen Oct 3...
> I'm afraid we lost him, folks.
> =sParty


I'm sure a lot of you guys think you're being cute with your digs on this guy, but with suicide rates being what they are for middle aged men these days, and the way this guy has been talking in his posts.....I hope he's okay.


.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@_CJ it feels weird to like your post so I will just say thank you.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

_CJ said:


> I'm sure a lot of you guys think you're being cute with your digs on this guy, but with suicide rates being what they are for middle aged men these days, and the way this guy has been talking in his posts.....I hope he's okay.
> 
> 
> .


Was my post a dig?
No. It wasn't. Although there are certainly some digs in here.
Anyway you quoted my post, CJ.
Guess I should have included one of these: 😥
I'm genuinely sad to see CSE go. I was not being facetious, sorry you read it that way, CJ. 
Was sorry when Watermonkey & Finch Platte departed, too.
I'm sorry whenever most go (even as there are some that I wish would go.)
I'll even be sorry when you hit the road too, CJ.
(Now THAT was a dig.)
All kidding aside, I hope you & I have buried the hatchet. 
=sParty


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

OK is this where I say E-BIKES SUCK ?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

_CJ said:


> I'm sure a lot of you guys think you're being cute with your digs on this guy, but with suicide rates being what they are for middle aged men these days, and the way this guy has been talking in his posts.....I hope he's okay.


Same here, particularly given the mention of Colorado Springs and the link between elevation & increased suicide risk -- something that rarely comes up as a consideration when people are talking about moving somewhere with better biking opportunities:








Could living at high altitude increase suicide risk? Evidence suggests possible treatments, reports Harvard Review of Psychiatry


High-altitude areas -- particularly the US intermountain states -- have increased rates of suicide and depression, suggests a review of research evidence in the Harvard Review of Psychiatry. The journal is published by Wolters Kluwer.



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Heck, I even invited the guy to go riding with me.
Who else did that?
=sParty


----------



## Josh_W (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in the same boat - in my 50s now, and all the guys I rode with in my 20s and 30s have long since gone lame on me. My work and family situation make catching scheduled group rides difficult, and I sold my full-suspension bike because I don't hit any trails that need it on my own. I still do a lot of solo singletrack and paved rides to train for triathlon, but it's hard to get motivated to push hard or send anything when nobody's there to witness it - or to dial 911.

To get back into the social side of riding, I very recently got active with a local trailbuilding/advocacy group. They're always glad to have more hands, there's a surprising number of people my age involved and it, and everyone is a rider of some sort.


----------



## GoldenKnightMTB (11 mo ago)

Josh_W said:


> I'm in the same boat - in my 50s now, and all the guys I rode with in my 20s and 30s have long since gone lame on me. My work and family situation make catching scheduled group rides difficult, and I sold my full-suspension bike because I don't hit any trails that need it on my own. I still do a lot of solo singletrack and paved rides to train for triathlon, but it's hard to get motivated to push hard or send anything when nobody's there to witness it - or to dial 911.
> 
> To get back into the social side of riding, I very recently got active with a local trailbuilding/advocacy group. They're always glad to have more hands, there's a surprising number of people my age involved and it, and everyone is a rider of some sort.


I like a solution to a problem, way to go. In my area there are multiple Facebook riding groups and they post rides often. I see 3-20 people on these rides, including women, sometimes children and people of all ages. They list the level of the ride. When you go on a group ride its up to you to make connections and to have fun. Being a loner, I am going to go try one 😆 
Colorado Springs, if you come down to Vegas bring your bike and we can go hit some rocky desert trails.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

IMHO getting old and riding solo is a feature, not a bug. I ride when when I want, where I want, and at my own (slow) pace. We try but it's almost impossible to get a bunch of middle aged men with families together at the same time on those precious two (one for some) days off.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a younger guy than this thread is about, in my mid 30's and oof it hurts to say that, and the majority of my rides are solo. I have friends that "ride" but it's usually weekends with the occasional weeknight right. Most of the group rides close to me aren't on meetup and I don't use Facebook (my own problem here) so I have to travel for some rides to get group rides in. Ironically, the majority of those rides are older dudes and dudettes in their 40s and some older. All I want to do is meet some people who like riding as much as I do and want to do so on a more regular basis. Live in Northern Colorado with no shortage of trails but my people skills are lacking as far as introduction go and I find it difficult to find a new group or even just a few people to go shred with. So I get where OP is coming from but riding is a form of therapy for me so I won't be stopping anytime soon. I like my solo rides, I throw in a single earbud (so I can still hear people) and put the hammer down but I do miss more leisurely paced rides with friends enjoying the company and scenery.

I should probably note -- I'm single, no kids, no girlfriend and I work from home so I can get out whenever I want which doesn't always work for most people


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

NJTransplant said:


> -I'm a younger guy than this thread is about, in my mid 30's
> 
> -the majority of those rides are ... dudettes in their 40s and some older.
> 
> -I should probably note -- I'm single, no kids, no girlfriend and I work from home so I can get out whenever I want...


I'm having trouble seeing the issue here


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

jochribs said:


> I'm having trouble seeing the issue here


Haha no issue besides I find it hard to find groups to ride with and meet people. I have no complaints and I've just started riding with a new group that has been awesome so far. I just have to travel an hour + for those rides.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Last month my GF (Cyn) & I visited @vikb & his GF (S), who live on Vancouver Island.
We arrived on a Wednesday; the local weekly wimmins ‘night ride’ (no lights needed) happens each Wednesday so S invited Cyn to the ride.
There were 53 wimmins on that ride.
53!
If we don’t live someplace where mountain biking offers socializing opportunities — and socializing is something we want — then maybe we oughta consider relocating to a place that does. Such places are out there.
=sParty


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

NJTransplant said:


> I'm a younger guy than this thread is about, in my mid 30's and oof it hurts to say that, and the majority of my rides are solo. I have friends that "ride" but it's usually weekends with the occasional weeknight right. Most of the group rides close to me aren't on meetup and I don't use Facebook (my own problem here) so I have to travel for some rides to get group rides in. Ironically, the majority of those rides are older dudes and dudettes in their 40s and some older. All I want to do is meet some people who like riding as much as I do and want to do so on a more regular basis. Live in Northern Colorado with no shortage of trails but my people skills are lacking as far as introduction go and I find it difficult to find a new group or even just a few people to go shred with. So I get where OP is coming from but riding is a form of therapy for me so I won't be stopping anytime soon. I like my solo rides, I throw in a single earbud (so I can still hear people) and put the hammer down but I do miss more leisurely paced rides with friends enjoying the company and scenery.
> 
> I should probably note -- I'm single, no kids, no girlfriend and I work from home so I can get out whenever I want which doesn't always work for most people


I live in NoCo too. Feel free to DM me for a ride. My schedule is flexible throughout the week, though I usually prefer to hit trails around sunrise when they are less crowded. Drake Cycles has a shop ride one evening a week and the Overland MTB Association has group rides and dig days, if you are looking to meet other riders. Check out the OMBA MTB Festival this Saturday at Lory State Park and maybe meet some folks there.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

NJTransplant said:


> Haha no issue besides I find it hard to find groups to ride with and meet people. I have no complaints and I've just started riding with a new group that has been awesome so far. I just have to travel an hour + for those rides.


There's nothing wrong with being comfortable doing things alone.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

sgltrak said:


> I live in NoCo too. Feel free to DM me for a ride. My schedule is flexible throughout the week, though I usually prefer to hit trails around sunrise when they are less crowded. Drake Cycles has a shop ride one evening a week and the Overland MTB Association has group rides and dig days, if you are looking to meet other riders. Check out the OMBA MTB Festival this Saturday at Lory State Park and maybe meet some folks there.


Nice! I work with an east coast based team and have morning meeting(s) starting at 830am so I usually try to get out around 3pm to ride but I will reach out and checkout the groups you sent. I don't think I'll have times to checkout the festive this Saturday but I would love to go.



Nat said:


> There's nothing wrong with being comfortable doing things alone.


Nope, and sometimes I prefer it honestly but at times it's nice to ride with people too.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I couldn't really tell whether the OP was mainly concerned with riding solo or not being able to make any deeper connection with the people he did ride with.
It sounded more like the latter to me.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Last month my GF (Cyn) & I visited @vikb & his GF (S), who live on Vancouver Island.
> We arrived on a Wednesday; the local weekly wimmins ‘night ride’ (no lights needed) happens each Wednesday so S invited Cyn to the ride.
> There were 53 wimmins on that ride.
> 53!
> ...


Yeah, women are like that. Inclusive, supportive, social. Men? Not so much.


.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

_CJ said:


> Yeah, women are like that. Inclusive, supportive, social. Men? Not so much.
> 
> 
> .


Maybe where some folks live.
Here in mid-Oregon, our mountain bike club had a very successful weekly night ride -- I participated for 25 years.
Then in '15 I retired and simply had no need to ride at night anymore... suddenly I could ride whenever I wanted to.
Anyway that weekly night ride was very social and surprisingly was responsible for introducing many riders into mountain biking.
Buy yeah, I can see how my experience might be an anomaly. I know there a lots of communities that don't even have a solid (or any) mountain bike club.
=sParty


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

_CJ said:


> Yeah, women are like that. Inclusive, supportive, social. Men? Not so much.


Decades ago before mtb turned into a sausage fest there used to be a lot more wimmins involved, at least here in SoCal. I'd found they (wimmins) would fall into cliques and get catty with each other and whole ride groups blowing up. To be fair I seen the same happen to hiking groups with bros, usually a generation gap thing.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I see many more females than when I started riding in 87’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Colo Springs E said:


> Are you interested in going and F'ing yourself? Feel free to do so, dick.


That turned quickly...

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I think most riders are introverts so riding solo is our escape. 


_Note...long thread, didn't read a lot of it... In case someone else stated this too_

I have one guy that doesn't touch his bike in the Phoenix summer, one of my best friends had a stroke, and I just lost interest in riding with other guys I used to ride with. It happens as we get older. I have a friend I ride with farely frequently but if he's not available, I'm solo the other 99% of the time. Mostly because I don't ask or invite others because, well see the first sentence.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

DrDon said:


> I see many more females than when I started riding in 87’.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I find the opposite. Back then we were wanabee racers and were on lite XC bikes exploring trails. I think the Bro'n out started about the time Freeriding got big and was cemented when Enduro took over.

If you are talking green trail riders, then ya about the same amount of chicks but on epic trails or blue and above, nah. Bike parks? A Bavarian sausage festival. Could be man made with uci's low limits on the number of women allowed to race at dh WC events and redbull's female exclusion zone at rampage events. These maybe discouraging women from sending it.



Crash_FLMB said:


> ...one of my best friends had a stroke, ..


This one scares me. I not that old? (60) but know at least a dozen go through this or heart attack. 80% make a lifestyle change and diet and exercise and really get fit, The others all survived and are staying the course, I wished as felt as bullet proof as they do.

At this point the OP does not need us, he should just seek out a pro.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

DrDon said:


> I see many more females than when I started riding in 87’.


The ones I see can outclimb me. 50lbs. less weight to drag uphill.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Has anyone heard from Colo Spring E since he told the guy to f#%k off?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Clean break. Let the thread die. Mountain biking is a great sport but it's just that. Variety is the spice of life and looking to an open forum for validation for a personal decision is never the right answer. It's at best a cross cut of society of which a certain percentage is never always at its best.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Collapse said:


> Has anyone heard from Colo Spring E since he told the guy to f#%k off?


I think he out


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

_CJ said:


> I'm sure a lot of you guys think you're being cute with your digs on this guy, but with suicide rates being what they are for middle aged men these days, and the way this guy has been talking in his posts.....I hope he's okay.


I understand your sentiments, but that’s not really how it works, you cannot predict suicide, and this sort of thing is not what tips people to kill the selves.

Anything the OP is struggling with, and his thoughts about living or dying, go much deeper than a bunch of anonymous BS on social media.

Over twenty years, seeing many thousands of people, I’ve had five patients who took their lives, none were minors, all were middle aged.

On the other side, I’ve had hundreds who threatened suicide and who made gestures, on a typical day I’ll talk to a half a dozen people who have thoughts of wanting to be dead.

I’m not being callous, but there’s a huge difference between not wanting to be alive and taking action to end your life.

Yeah, this thread should fade …


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Maybe where some folks live.
> Here in mid-Oregon, our mountain bike club had a very successful weekly night ride -- I participated for 25 years.
> Then in '15 I retired and simply had no need to ride at night anymore... suddenly I could ride whenever I wanted to.
> Anyway that weekly night ride was very social and surprisingly was responsible for introducing many riders into mountain biking.
> ...


Yeah, it's good around here too. 
Lots of clubs/groups/rides going on, riders of all shapes/sizes/genders. 
Once again this site makes me glad I live where I live and not where some of you live.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

Since we’re talking mental health, I watched this when it came out. I feel there’s truth to it. Not to take away from the OP (and I hope he is doing ok), I’m new to mountain biking (with LOTS to learn), I find it very helpful and therapeutic. Having been through my own shitstorm in life, biking is the one thing I truly enjoy.



https://m.pinkbike.com/news/video-using-trail-therapy-for-mental-health-recovery.html


----------



## mrandell (5 mo ago)

There are casual / bar hopping rides all the time. I bet you'd find a group to fall into just from going to those and meeting people with similar bikes. I feel for you. Harder to meet people when you get older. 

Honestly, I forgot riding with people other than cruising was an option. In college we would pack a van or a couple cars and go riding, but it has been solo for me ever since.


----------



## mrandell (5 mo ago)

Collapse said:


> Since we’re talking mental health, I watched this when it came out. I feel there’s truth to it. Not to take away from the OP (and I hope he is doing ok), I’m new to mountain biking (with LOTS to learn), I find it very helpful and therapeutic. Having been through my own shitstorm in life, biking is the one thing I truly enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/video-using-trail-therapy-for-mental-health-recovery.html


Your comment really made me think of this guy SloMo who was a rollerblader in San Diego everyone thought was homeless. Turns out, SloMo is a former surgeon and there's some science behind skating the way he does, or dropping into a wave surfing or cresting a hill on your bike. There's something going on with the inner ear that is therapeutic. 

Here's a link to a video of him.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mrandell said:


> Your comment really made me think of this guy SloMo who was a rollerblader in San Diego everyone thought was homeless. Turns out, SloMo is a former surgeon and there's some science behind skating the way he does, or dropping into a wave surfing or cresting a hill on your bike. There's something going on with the inner ear that is therapeutic.
> 
> Here's a link to a video of him.


"Do what you want"


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mrandell said:


> Your comment really made me think of this guy SloMo who was a rollerblader in San Diego everyone thought was homeless. Turns out, SloMo is a former surgeon and there's some science behind skating the way he does, or dropping into a wave surfing or cresting a hill on your bike. There's something going on with the inner ear that is therapeutic.
> 
> Here's a link to a video of him.


I like it. It validates my philosophy, though I'm still probably an asshole.
=sParty


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Colo Springs E said:


> I'm old and not nearly as fast or adept as most cyclists out there. I've gone on several group rides and actually hang pretty well, but just can't work my way into the various sub groups from a social perspective. I'm sure they have no interest in hanging out with me and I totally understand. Sucks, but getting old sucks too. Just not much fun going solo. Have a very small circle of friends (VERY small), none are interested in cycling.
> 
> Wish I'd developed more friendships with MTBers when younger, but that ship has sailed.
> 
> ...


Take it real easy there...you sound a bit like Hunter Thompson in the days before he wrote his note, "Football season is over" 
Pretty spectacular ending there. Right in the same house his whole family was in, too.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the op needs to get a hold of Picard....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## gagajj3322 (15 d ago)

DennisT said:


> Yeah, the problem with being the only still-active member of your circle of friends is that it just gets worse. I solo on both MTB and snowboard, because my friends have all taken up golf, and the last thing I need is another time-sucker.


I had a similar situation, I went to disc golf,more info on disc golf.The main task of the player is to pass all the zones and hit the target, committing the least number of strokes. A special disc (frisbee) is used to play disc golf. Typically, this sport involved in various parks.To begin to engage in disc golf, do not require special physical training and there are no age restrictions. In addition, it is a democratic sport, because there are no strict requirements to the form, and of equipment the player only needs discs, there are no problems with narauda mostly, but recently they are very frequent (


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rev Bubba said:


> At a certain age, hanging with your peers might mean pickle ball (or golf or bowling) or, if you are really lucky, riding a step thru bike on a rail trail.
> 
> I also ski a lot. That is one sport that as soon as you take out moguls and parks, the best skiers on the mountain are usually those over 70 because gravity is our friend.


Are you implying that golf can't be a strenuous form of exercise? Walk or jog from shot to shot instead of riding. Use a push cart if carrying isn't an option but if it is, by all means carry the clubs. Maybe using a small number of clubs would make carrying easier- a 5 iron, 9 iron & putter is a good way to find out about someone's golf skills- if they can score well using only three clubs, they're pretty good. Learn to play left-handed if naturally right-handed or vise-versa; sucking at golf is a good way to get more exercise- whether it's from the many extra shots,the anger from bad shots or arguing with the rest of the foursome about how long it takes to play, it WILL make someone's pulse increase.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Just came across this post, tons of great responses. I am forced to ride alone every time I go out because there is no one else, that simple. I joined NEMBA last year and group rides suck. Riding with 2 or 3 friends is great. However, after college, we all got jobs and wives and moved on. I got a job and a wife/kids but stayed put. I’m the only one that still rides the trails here in western, MA. OP, your not alone!! Do not stop riding!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea. I can remember my last threshold golf round.


Umm no.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Gym123 said:


> Are you implying that golf can't be a strenuous form of exercise? Walk or jog from shot to shot instead of riding. Use a push cart if carrying isn't an option but if it is, by all means carry the clubs. Maybe using a small number of clubs would make carrying easier- a 5 iron, 9 iron & putter is a good way to find out about someone's golf skills- if they can score well using only three clubs, they're pretty good. Learn to play left-handed if naturally right-handed or vise-versa; sucking at golf is a good way to get more exercise- whether it's from the many extra shots,the anger from bad shots or arguing with the rest of the foursome about how long it takes to play, it WILL make someone's pulse increase.


I'm not implying anything. I'm just listing what my peers do. It certainly is not mountain biking, road biking or skiing. It's golf, bowling and pickleball, all of which I have no interest in and I am in far better shape than my peers.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Golf is probably fun, but not in the first three years. It takes a while before you can hit the ball straight. And if you don’t play regularly, you’ll always play with frustration. And who’s got time for that? Mtbing is way more funner. Funner?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The less I play golf, the more I enjoy it.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Do people play golf for strenuous exercise? I thought it was more a test of coordination.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nat said:


> Do people play golf for strenuous exercise? I thought it was more a test of coordination.


I am certain that there are golfers for whom it's a strenuous game.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> I am certain that there are golfers for whom it's a strenuous game.


Hey yeah.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> Do people play golf for strenuous exercise? I thought it was more a test of coordination.


Golf is a test of temperament.
One reason golf is so popular among the business elite is that the game will typically reveal one's personality -- including how they respond to challenges and frustration.
A CEO I used to work with wouldn't do business with any prospective new associate until he's played a round of golf with them.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Golf is a test of temperament.
> One reason golf is so popular among the business elite is that the game will typically reveal one's personality -- including how they respond to challenges and frustration.


 That's cool.



Sparticus said:


> A CEO I used to work with wouldn't do business with any prospective new associate until he's played a round of golf with them.
> =sParty


That's f***** up for a few reasons. Probably not uncommon though.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Eh. You very quickly learn who is an asshole while playing golf.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> Eh. You very quickly learn who is an asshole while playing golf.


...like a guy who will only hire someone who had golf as a part of his background?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nat said:


> ...like a guy who will only hire someone who had golf as a part of his background?


It's not the ability to play, it's the ability to not be a dick about bad things happening.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> ...like a guy who will only hire someone who had golf as a part of his background?


Well, the CEO might have wanted more potential golf partners as part of the bargain. 
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Well, the CEO might have wanted more potential golf partners as part of the bargain.
> =sParty


...and thus we have the Good Ol' Boys club. Definitely more important than hiring the best candidate.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Hot head's are rarely, if ever, good leaders.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Golf is a test of temperament.
> One reason golf is so popular among the business elite is that the game will typically reveal one's personality -- including how they respond to challenges and frustration.
> A CEO I used to work with wouldn't do business with any prospective new associate until he's played a round of golf with them.
> =sParty


You also potentially get to see if people know or play by the rules of the game as well as the etiquette and whether they take liberties in either. 

I suppose there lots to learn doing many things if you spent 5 hours with anyone but certainly much to see if someone plays golf.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Yuck


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> Yuck


Betcha you’d rather go mountain biking with ‘em, eh Nat? 
=sParty


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

So, kind of like a few people I've gone riding with who lose their minds, throwing their bike, yelling and cursing, because they couldn't clean a section or whatever? Yeah, I avoided any interaction with them after that.


.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Betcha you’d rather go mountain biking with ‘em, eh Nat?
> =sParty


How about an interview, background, and social media check? I wouldn't ask someone who didn't already mountain bike to go mountain biking as some kind of character test.


----------



## Mikey456 (2 mo ago)

Can a golf cart clean a sand trap? That’s what I want to know


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Mikey456 said:


> Can a golf cart clean a sand trap? That’s what I want to know


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Is it bad etiquette to fart during the CEOs backswing? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Scott O said:


> Is it bad etiquette to fart during the CEOs backswing? Asking for a friend.


did he/she get the job?
then we'll know......


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Scott O said:


> Is it bad etiquette to fart during the CEOs backswing? Asking for a friend.


Depends on the CEO. Might just get you the job! Surely some tight assess might find that counter to expectations.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Is it bad etiquette to fart during the CEOs backswing? Asking for a friend.


Scott, if you do let one fly, make sure you're upwind so the CEO gets a good whiff.
Make it loud & long. Then say confidently, "TOP THAT!" to indicate he doesn't stand a chance.
The job will be yours.
=sParty


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Man, I’m a house painter in the Bay Area, a lot of my customers in their 80’s just fart and ignore it. This is a new reality for me. It’s really weird. So I also ignore it, as I don’t want to embarrass a customer and potentially lose a pay source. I generally find an excuse to rapidly vacate the vicinity. Should I just start saying “Hey, Nana, that was a pretty good one, But I think I can top that”. No thank you.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Golf was the first sport I played, before baseball and before riding a bike. The mental aspect has been covered so let me talk to the physical. My statements assume you are though the "this is a godless piece of crap game why can't I hit the ball in the air twice in a row" stage and on to the enthusiast phase. 

If you are carrying your clubs and walking the round it is no less strenuous then light hiking. A bag weighs 20ish pounds, maybe more depending on how many hidden beers are in it. An 18 hole round is about 5-7 miles of walking, so it is not trivial. The act of swinging a club is a core exercise as well. Go hit 50-100 balls at the range after a long winter and you will be sore the next day. 

That said, most golfers are not walking, and many that do walk do not carry their bag. Push carts thee days automated power carts are still work, just less. But riding in a cart? Not work. These days I only golf on Thursday afternoons with the same core group of guys I have been playing with for 22 years. I used to walk these rounds, and sometimes do, but they are more a goof-off. We play on a very inexpensive course out in the exurbs. We take the game seriously, but not so serious that we don't crack wise and drink beers while driving our carts around. 

Golf on the weekends is hell on earth. A thousand cigar chomping idiots getting angry and taking up way too much time. I decided long ago that paying a bunch of money so you could take 6 hours to do what could be done in 3 is not for me. 

The other 6 days of the week are for riding, and my gun to the head pick one or the other choice would not be hard to make at all.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

93M500 said:


> Golf is probably fun, but not in the first three years. It takes a while before you can hit the ball straight. And if you don’t play regularly, you’ll always play with frustration. And who’s got time for that? Mtbing is way more funner. Funner?


WRT the first three years, if you ever wondered why golf courses often have beer carts, wonder no more.

I started golfing when I was 9 and took lessons at a county park at the time, so I wasn't a total feeb. Since then, I have played poorly, decently, well and very well, often in the same round but at my worst, the only problem I had was putting. People told me to buy a different putter but the only difference between my playing very well and putting like a flounder was ME, not the clubs. One of my crowning achievements was shooting an 85 with 46 putts, for an 18 hole round. I tried using left-handed grip as a righty and it worked, until it didn't. I changed my stance and that kind of helped, but it didn't stick. I practice putting on a green where I can be sure the ball will roll straight because if I can make a straight putt, I'm OK but when I had problems, making an 18" straight put was anything BUT guaranteed. I found that I was standing over the putt for far too long and once I stopped that, everything came back. Now, I can go two years between rounds and still shoot 80. 

I laugh at my bad shots. OTOH, the group I golf with laughs are EVERYONE's bad shots. I don't throw clubs, I don't hit things after a bad shot, I just laugh it off but bottom line, I want to score below 85 on any course, or I'm not happy. Shooting 75 from the back tees on a local course while it was still in tournament conditions with narrowed & shaped fairways around the time a pro tournament had been held was a high point. 

Time for golf is budgeted.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> I am certain that there are golfers for whom it's a strenuous game.


Full contact golf, baby!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I played golf during the '70s - early '90s with my brother and a buddy from high school.
I bought my buddy's dad's old stainless Spalding clubs (when he bought new Pings) and still have these antiques out in the shed.
In the summer the three of us would do 'golf weekends' at various Oregon resorts; some of these courses were stunningly gorgeous.
Black Butte, Sunriver, Tokatee plus various country clubs (my buddy's dad had reciprocal CC rights that we'd abuse.)
Typically on these weekends we'd play 18 holes before lunch, then another 18 after.
18 holes Friday afternoon, 36 on Saturday and 36 on Sunday before heading back home.
Try it. Yeah, golf is actually a sport. It's become an expensive one, too.
=sParty


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

fly4130 said:


> Golf was the first sport I played, before baseball and before riding a bike. The mental aspect has been covered so let me talk to the physical. My statements assume you are though the "this is a godless piece of crap game why can't I hit the ball in the air twice in a row" stage and on to the enthusiast phase.
> 
> If you are carrying your clubs and walking the round it is no less strenuous then light hiking. A bag weighs 20ish pounds, maybe more depending on how many hidden beers are in it. An 18 hole round is about 5-7 miles of walking, so it is not trivial. The act of swinging a club is a core exercise as well. Go hit 50-100 balls at the range after a long winter and you will be sore the next day.
> 
> ...


20 pounds? I have a light bag with built-in legs but a full set of 14 clubs, extra balls, lots of tees, a collapsible umbrella and usually a light jacket. It's not nearly as heavy as my tool bag, but on a hot day and a hilly course, it's a good workout since I'm definitely in the 'Clydesdale' weight class. 

I HATE GOLFING ON PUBLIC COURSES DURING WEEKENDS. Sorry, had to get that off of my chest. I refuse to do that unless it's well-known that the golfers at that particular course aren't idiots (meaning, they don't spend hours looking for a ball that's where they AREN'T looking, waste everyone else's time while chatting before/after their shot and on the green and the length of their average shot ISN'T measured with a 12" ruler). 

I have mostly played one course over the last ten years because weekends aren't usually an option- on Wednesday, this place charges $26 for 18 holes, with a riding cart. It's always in very good condition and the other golfers are like us- we want things to go smoothly. The food is decent, the cart girls are friendly and it's a good time. 

I caddied when I was a teenager and some of the members at the club just had to buy a bag that made them look like a pro. They didn't play like a pro, but if it made them happy....it didn't impress anyone, though. 

I caddied in the Greater Milwaukee Open in the mid-'70s- that was the time where pro golfers had Wilson Pro bags that could house a village and they would put dozens of balls, a spare pair of shoes, rain gear, a change of clothes, umbrella and a half barrel in it. OK. there was no half barrel but the rest of the stuff was in there. Must have weighed 75 pounds.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> It's not the ability to play, it's the ability to not be a dick about bad things happening.


Some pro golfers definitely don't fit that description. One gave his caddie a hard time after a shot and when the caddie came back with "Hey, I didn't hit the ball", he was fired and a spectator was used for the rest of the round. Fred Couples was wearing a mic on a Sunday and after a bad shot, he said "GD it! I've been doing that all effing day", without his language being edited. Oddly, his mic was never used again on that day. The Walrus, Craig Stadler, was having a really bad last round at a local tournament and he was on a rampage. On the course. Went to a bar that was near the entrance to the course and he was in there, laughing and having a good time. 

A bad round needs to be left on the course.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> Do people play golf for strenuous exercise? I thought it was more a test of coordination.


Watch the pros- some look like they're taking a nap and others are driving close to 400 yards, sometimes putting their drive on the green when it's a Par 5 hole. Watch old Tiger Woods- he was swinging way too hard, but I have seen people over the decades do the same, up to their own ability, not his. An Irish PGA golf announcer by the name of David Feherty would refer to this as 'Cave Man Golf' and when the other announcer asked what he meant, he said (in monotone), "Man hit ball far", then thumped his chest.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> Watch the pros- some look like they're taking a nap and others are driving close to 400 yards, sometimes putting their drive on the green when it's a Par 5 hole. Watch old Tiger Woods- he was swinging way too hard, but I have seen people over the decades do the same, up to their own ability, not his. An Irish PGA golf announcer by the name of David Feherty would refer to this as 'Cave Man Golf' and when the other announcer asked what he meant, he said (in monotone), "Man hit ball far", then thumped his chest.


I’m not sure what all that means as I’m not a golfer.

I have no issues with the game of golf itself. It seems like a great challenge and a pleasant way to spend some time. I don’t like the idea of using it as a qualifier for getting a job (unless maybe the job is at the country club or within the golf industry).


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Gym123 said:


> Some pro golfers definitely don't fit that description. One gave his caddie a hard time after a shot and when the caddie came back with "Hey, I didn't hit the ball", he was fired and a spectator was used for the rest of the round. Fred Couples was wearing a mic on a Sunday and after a bad shot, he said "GD it! I've been doing that all effing day", without his language being edited. Oddly, his mic was never used again on that day. The Walrus, Craig Stadler, was having a really bad last round at a local tournament and he was on a rampage. On the course. Went to a bar that was near the entrance to the course and he was in there, laughing and having a good time.
> 
> A bad round needs to be left on the course.


Again, they're not judging the persons ability to play golf in this case.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Think it's possible to combine mountain biking and golf together for a new sport? Kind of like Baseketball?


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> I’m not sure what all that means as I’m not a golfer.
> 
> I have no issues with the game of golf itself. It seems like a great challenge and a pleasant way to spend some time. I don’t like the idea of using it as a qualifier for getting a job (unless maybe the job is at the country club or within the golf industry).


People talk during a round of golf. Some can't keep their yap shut when someone is trying to shoot, but they usually learn soon enough. 

I know from caddying that a lot of business is discussed and done on golf courses- heard it when I caddied and, not that my small business makes me a captain of industry, I have discussed business matters with others who are in the same industry. It's like other situations- golf often shows someone's true character. They might say they can handle themselves under stress, but golf can prove otherwise.

If I had to golf as part of an interview process, I would really enjoy that. I don't drink, so becoming a liquored mess isn't going to happen and that would be one qualification some bosses would look for but it's after a string of bad shots that the person's character shows itself. I had to caddy for people with bad tempers- one guy would go from 'not too bad' to incredibly PO'd, yelling and kicking things, going nuts just because he might have hit a bad drive on a hole with a driving contest during a club event. Apparently, he REALLY wanted that bottle of booze. Not someone I would work for and that goes both ways- the prospective employee can weed out future employers just as easily. Anyone can be perfectly charming during an in-office interview.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> Again, they're not judging the persons ability to play golf in this case.


No, but golf has been called 'a gentleman's game' for a long time- those players definitely forgot about that. The network has a responsibility to avoid violating the FCC's policies and during live events, the seen second audio delay really screws up the realism. Pro golfers are under a lot of stress when huge prize money is on the line, but they should try to avoid going berserk when on camera. For all of the pampering they receive, they sometimes need to be reminded that they can win millions of dollars in a single week, so "quitcher bitchin' ".


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the greatest rounds ever played


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> People talk during a round of golf. Some can't keep their yap shut when someone is trying to shoot, but they usually learn soon enough.
> 
> I know from caddying that a lot of business is discussed and done on golf courses- heard it when I caddied and, not that my small business makes me a captain of industry, I have discussed business matters with others who are in the same industry. It's like other situations- golf often shows someone's true character. They might say they can handle themselves under stress, but golf can prove otherwise.
> 
> If I had to golf as part of an interview process, I would really enjoy that. I don't drink, so becoming a liquored mess isn't going to happen and that would be one qualification some bosses would look for but it's after a string of bad shots that the person's character shows itself. I had to caddy for people with bad tempers- one guy would go from 'not too bad' to incredibly PO'd, yelling and kicking things, going nuts just because he might have hit a bad drive on a hole with a driving contest during a club event. Apparently, he REALLY wanted that bottle of booze. Not someone I would work for and that goes both ways- the prospective employee can weed out future employers just as easily. Anyone can be perfectly charming during an in-office interview.


Yes, I'm certain it happens. Picture being told as a qualifier to getting hired for a job that you will be required to do something that you have no background in, have no interest in, you have no one in your social circle who can give you any preparation for, and you're sure to be bad at, plus it has nothing to do with the actual job. Meanwhile, the other candidate(s) is(are) adept at that activity and participate on a regular basis. You're automatically at a disadvantage from the start even though you might be perfectly qualified to perform the actual job duties. That's the Good Old Boys Club at work there.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> Yes, I'm certain it happens. Picture being told as a qualifier to getting hired for a job that you will be required to do something that you have no background in, have no interest in, you have no one in your social circle who can give you any preparation for, and you're sure to be bad at, plus it has nothing to do with the actual job. Meanwhile, the other candidate(s) is(are) adept at that activity and participate on a regular basis. You're automatically at a disadvantage from the start even though you might be perfectly qualified to perform the actual job duties. That's the Good Old Boys Club at work there.


I don't think golf would be mandatory if the potential hire doesn't play. That would be totally unreasonable- based on comments from others, they were asked if they play and if not, the interview is more typical.

WRT "not part of the actual job", it definitely can be part of the job- I know a lot of people in sales and engineering/architecture who golf with clients and potential clients- it's part of wining and dining- no need to have a chip on your shoulder about it, if that was the reason for your capitals in 'Good Old Boys Network'. .


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> I don't think golf would be mandatory if the potential hire doesn't play. That would be totally unreasonable- based on comments from others, they were asked if they play and if not, the interview is more typical.
> 
> WRT "not part of the actual job", it definitely can be part of the job- I know a lot of people in sales and engineering/architecture who golf with clients and potential clients- it's part of wining and dining- no need to have a chip on your shoulder about it, if that was the reason for your capitals in 'Good Old Boys Network'. .


It’s easy to not be upset about something when you’re already in the club.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> It’s easy to not be upset about something when you’re already in the club.


Come to the dark side, Nat. 
=sParty

P.S. They drink good whiskey.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Come to the dark side, Nat.
> =sParty
> 
> P.S. They drink good whiskey.


Thanks, but that would require too much science to pull off.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> It’s easy to not be upset about something when you’re already in the club.


Who's in that club? I'm not, but people assuming bosses who golf and chomp on cigars don't understand why golf might be a part of business- it's a chance to socialize, as well as do business, but it's one of the most democratic sports around, with all of the public courses that offer low cost green fees and no exclusions. Some country clubs are very restrictive, but recently, many are begging for people to join. I installed some TVs at one that's about as close to Bushwood CC as they can be.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> Who's in that club? I'm not...


Are you sure? You used to be a caddie, you play regularly, and it sounds like you're pretty good at it. If you were to apply for a position against someone who's never even been on a golf course but has equivalent job skills as you, then making the two of you go golfing as part of the interview process puts you at an immediate advantage. You'd know the etiquette. You'd know the rhythm of the game and the course. Don't you think you'd be less likely to get frustrated?


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

In this day and age, I don’t really believe a “good old’ boys club” exists anymore. Especially in my industry - technology. 

The pandemic pretty much put the nail in the coffin for business golf events around here, at least in my industry. Charity events are still plentiful.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

flgfish said:


> In this day and age, I don’t really believe a “good old’ boys club” exists anymore. Especially in my industry - technology.
> 
> The pandemic pretty much put the nail in the coffin for business golf events around here, at least in my industry. Charity events are still plentiful.


Hallelujah


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

flgfish said:


> I don’t really believe a “good old’ boys club” exists anymore.


"It's a big club, and you ain't in it!" - Carlen

.


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

_CJ said:


> "It's a big club, and you ain't in it!" - Carlin


THAT club is still alive and well. But it is wealthy, not male nor industry. 

Is it still allowed to chant “Eat the rich!”?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Let's see, Scott O. You smoked 2 joints, drank 10 beers, almost hit someone on the other fairway (twice), and repeatedly farted during other golfers' back swings.......You're hired!!!!


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> Are you sure? You used to be a caddie, you play regularly, and it sounds like you're pretty good at it. If you were to apply for a position against someone who's never even been on a golf course but has equivalent job skills as you, then making the two of you go golfing as part of the interview process puts you at an immediate advantage. You'd know the etiquette. You'd know the rhythm of the game and the course. Don't you think you'd be less likely to get frustrated?


That puts me in the 'Good Old Boys Club'?

What if we go out to the course and I shoot a really bad round? Should score be part of the test, too? I wouldn't want to be the Rodney Dangerfield character. 

Being a caddy is so far from The Good Old Boys Club it's hard to know where to start explaining it if you don't really know what is required/demanded of a caddie. It's one of the lowest positions, at the local level and only the best carry for the pros. 

I guess pro caddies are part of the GOBC, but only at arm's length until the post-tourney dinners.That said, I wouldn't mind taking home 10% of the player's check if they score well.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

flgfish said:


> In this day and age, I don’t really believe a “good old’ boys club” exists anymore. Especially in my industry - technology.
> 
> The pandemic pretty much put the nail in the coffin for business golf events around here, at least in my industry. Charity events are still plentiful.


Oh, yeah it exists. You don't think people land jobs through their connections? It's the whole reason behind social and business networking. Look at LinkedIn- that's exactly what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> That puts me in the 'Good Old Boys Club'?
> 
> What if we go out to the course and I shoot a really bad round? Should score be part of the test, too? I wouldn't want to be the Rodney Dangerfield character.
> 
> ...


No, that's not what I meant. I'll try to explain again. If someone in a company decides that playing golf is mandatory for any new hire or business associate (e.g., Sparty's CEO as I've quoted below), then that's a setup for discrimination. If there are two candidates of equal job suitability, one of whom is already a golfer and the other who has no golfing background at all, then who is more likely to be at ease on the course? You can fill in the blanks on race, sex, and socioeconomic backgrounds.



Sparticus said:


> A CEO I used to work with wouldn't do business with any prospective new associate until he's played a round of golf with them.


You yourself stated that it would be unreasonable.


Gym123 said:


> I don't think golf would be mandatory if the potential hire doesn't play. That would be totally unreasonable...


----------



## Gingershrek (1 mo ago)

How old are you? I will say I’m 40, not old, but I feel it. Along with all the crap the military left me with. I found that mtb has helped a lot with depression, helped my physical health (I lift light weights on the side). I have literally TWO friends. The rest of the people I know are through the mrs, she’s a social butterfly, but they aren’t in to mtb, a few gym rats here and there, but that’s their comfort zone.

I do ride with my two friends as much as work allows, however, I do like the rides where I just go by myself, riding whatever, taking a left or right as I’m just going wherever looks good, that gives me some alone time, thought time.

My dad, he’s retired Air Force, then retired CHP, started a business, retired from that. He is the type of guy that NEEDS something to keep him going. Two years ago, I gave him my gravel bike as it just do it for me. He rode the hell out of it, had a recent hiatus as they decided to travel the country, and finally settled down in Texas where mybrothers and sisters live. I JUST received a text last night after he watched some of my YouTube vids in his theater (yes I’m jealous of that one lol). Said “Hey, I’m getting back on the bike tomorrow, also joined a gym”. That got me excited! He’s currently 67, not out of shape really. It gets him out of the house, he gets exercise, and it satisfies his need to be active and have an interest.

The father in law. He’s the same age, about to retire, has gained weight, not one for going out and being active. Well, bought him a fat bike for this Xmas, he loves it, actively going out and riding with the little grandkids, and he is riding it alone around the neighborhood (they live on acreage in the desert). He’s always asking about parts and what benefits are of various upgrades. He’s genuinely excited.

What I’m saying is, don’t give up, it’s not always about the friends, it’s about having fun, sorting through your physical and mental health, and giving you purpose. Keep at it bud, I’m rooting for you!!!!


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

Gym123 said:


> Oh, yeah it exists. You don't think people land jobs through their connections? It's the whole reason behind social and business networking. Look at LinkedIn- that's exactly what it's supposed to do.


Generalized networking is not the same as the “Good old boys club” referenced in the thread. Not even close. DEI and HR have killed that club.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nat said:


> No, that's not what I meant. I'll try to explain again. If someone in a company decides that playing golf is mandatory for any new hire or business associate (e.g., Sparty's CEO as I've quoted below), then that's a setup for discrimination. If there are two candidates of equal job suitability, one of whom is already a golfer and the other who has no golfing background at all, then who is more likely to be at ease on the course? You can fill in the blanks on race, sex, and socioeconomic backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself stated that it would be unreasonable.


I think the discrimination angle is a good one and the ADA would enter the picture- it's really no different from requiring applicants to run a race or, at a minimum, walk. I never said it should be mandatory and as you posted, I did write that it would be unreasonable. However, I don't see a problem with ASKING if an applicant wants to golf as part of the process- people who can't walk already deal with constant obstacles and I think their everyday mental attitude should be used as a barometer for how they deal with problems.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

flgfish said:


> Generalized networking is not the same as the “Good old boys club” referenced in the thread. Not even close. DEI and HR have killed that club.


That's similar to saying that insider trading doesn't happen- it does.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Gym123 said:


> I think the discrimination angle is a good one and the ADA would enter the picture- it's really no different from requiring applicants to run a race or, at a minimum, walk. I never said it should be mandatory and as you posted, I did write that it would be unreasonable. However, I don't see a problem with ASKING if an applicant wants to golf as part of the process- people who can't walk already deal with constant obstacles and I think their everyday mental attitude should be used as a barometer for how they deal with problems.


We're in agreement here.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

flgfish said:


> DEI and HR have killed that club.


I would love that to be universally true.


----------



## Gingershrek (1 mo ago)

flgfish said:


> Generalized networking is not the same as the “Good old boys club” referenced in the thread. Not even close. DEI and HR have killed that club.


most definitely not ended. Ever worked on a navy base? Especially the base where I am, if you don’t know someone, or have an engineering degree with experience, good luck getting on board anywhere. It’s all who you know on base.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sounds like the ability to make friends is important in all walks of life.
=sParty


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Sparticus said:


> Sounds like the ability to make friends is important in all walks of life.
> =sParty


Anyone can make friends, keeping them, that’s another story.


----------

